# Nich jemand der nicht einloggen kann?



## solick (27. Juni 2008)

kann mich bei wow nicht einloggen, er hängt beim Authentifizieren... einloggen ins wow-forum auch nicht mögich... gehts noch jemandem so?


----------



## Gloin (27. Juni 2008)

Login Server anscheinend down, mir geht's genauso.


----------



## Artras (27. Juni 2008)

Jop, sieht mir so aus als wären mal wieder die Login-Server down -.-


----------



## Pomela (27. Juni 2008)

mir... hängt beim Log-In


----------



## Baloron (27. Juni 2008)

jo...mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firehawk666 (27. Juni 2008)

jo genau dasselbe bei mir.
so ein kack immer zur "richtigen" zeit -.-


----------



## Lendryll (27. Juni 2008)

Ist bei mir ebenfalls so.


----------



## Baazul (27. Juni 2008)

Bei mir geht auch nix.

Aber nicht schlimm, ein paar Minuten/Stunden/Tage ohne Wow sind kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## SaschaOHA (27. Juni 2008)

Hier ist es nicht anders, aber meine bessere Hälfte (sitzt genau hinter mir) kann sich problemlos einloggen und spielen, wie viele Andere aus unserer Gilde auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokr (27. Juni 2008)

Funzt bei mir und meiner Freundin auch nicht mehr Server Loarderon.....


----------



## busaku (27. Juni 2008)

Baazul schrieb:


> Bei mir geht auch nix.
> 
> Aber nicht schlimm, ein paar Minuten/Stunden/Tage ohne Wow sind kein Weltuntergang



Was der nicht meint *G* *weinend in die Ecke verzieh*


----------



## Naschy (27. Juni 2008)

Yepp, same problem. Tja, das wars dann wohl mit der Ini... *seufz*


----------



## Lerche (27. Juni 2008)

Praktisch, das sie den login fürs Forum nutzen..... so kann man da nicht rummossern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KING123KING123 (27. Juni 2008)

bg`s down, Login-Server down... man ist das ein scheis tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gladiatorenrat (27. Juni 2008)

jo mal wieder die login server down


edit

Alle europäischen World of Warcraft Schlachtfelder werden um 18:30 MESZ aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten neugestartet.
Die Realms sollten umgehend wieder verfügbar sein.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.

das wirds wohl sein


----------



## Awadalla (27. Juni 2008)

kann mich auch nicht einloggen, auch nicht auf meinem account bei wow und auch nicht ins wow forum


----------



## gotthard (27. Juni 2008)

[jo hab ich auch,erstemal aufgetreten der fehler


----------



## annox (27. Juni 2008)

same here


----------



## Thavron (27. Juni 2008)

Jo ich hab das selbe Problem.... und kann wieder nich Kara gehen -.-


----------



## Vem0123 (27. Juni 2008)

nöööö geht nicht ... hoffe das läuft bald wieder


----------



## Tomtar (27. Juni 2008)

Hmm vielleicht is das ein Zeichen xD Wotlk und soo xD 
oder es is einfach nur down und blizz kümmert sich drum wer weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh'alima (27. Juni 2008)

...dann bin ich ja nicht die einzige... hab ich auch nicht wirklich geglaubt... 

...dumm nur, dass grad meine Gruppe vor Moroes in Kara auf mich wartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (27. Juni 2008)

geht mir leider auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit :denke mal das liegt am S2 Ansturm, gestern waren die BG's auch off


----------



## woggly4 (27. Juni 2008)

same here


----------



## Jonoliva (27. Juni 2008)

komm auch net rein .... ic hdachte schon ic hwär der einzige und man hätte mir den acc gehackt ...


----------



## Lokr (27. Juni 2008)

Toll WoW Foren sind auch down


----------



## jeNoova (27. Juni 2008)

Dasselbe prob...-_-


----------



## DaarkSoul (27. Juni 2008)

joa selbe Prob. es ist zum k otzen


----------



## aS0nnY (27. Juni 2008)

hier genauso


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (27. Juni 2008)

jau is down :/


----------



## Laxera (27. Juni 2008)

.....selbes problem...

mal ne frage: was ist mit leuten die schon drin sind? können die weiter zocken oder nicht?


mfg LAX
ps: danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (27. Juni 2008)

Jonoliva schrieb:


> komm auch net rein .... ic hdachte schon ic hwär der einzige und man hätte mir den acc gehackt ...



Dacht ich ebend auch und wollte gerade einen Thread darüber aufmachen^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Juni 2008)

Es scheint sich hierbei um ein allgemeines Problem mit den Blizzardservern zu handeln. Aus gutem Willen werde ich dieses Thema so lange offen lassen, bis die Server wieder laufen - bitte bleibt ruhig. Es gibt keinen Grund zur Panik.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (27. Juni 2008)

Und "ZUFÄLLIG" sind gleichzeitig der server von blizzard.com forbidden


----------



## illmonroe (27. Juni 2008)

ja hab auch das prob 
dacht schön ne runde zocken son mist http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip...icons/icon7.gif
http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip...icons/icon7.gif


----------



## DaarkSoul (27. Juni 2008)

meine freundin is noch am zocken die warten alle auf mich ich muss tanken verdammte axt^^


----------



## Arîon1988 (27. Juni 2008)

ich habe bereits gebrochen -.-


----------



## Exaizo (27. Juni 2008)

Ja, alles Down... Dabei waren grad so schöne Diskussionen im WoW-Forum und jetz hängt alles... "Service Temporally Unavailable"... 

Hat das was mit der WWI morgen zu tun? den komischen bildern? dem weltuntergang? AAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!


----------



## Schiksterminator (27. Juni 2008)

jo bei mir geht das auch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja denn mal eben nicht Spielen tja kann man nix machen..


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awadalla (27. Juni 2008)

lol ich hab schon geglaubt ich bin der einzige, vielleicht wurden wir alle von den goldspammer gehackt ^^


----------



## Pomela (27. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> bitte bleibt ruhig. Es gibt keinen Grund zur Panik.



ach? *in panik ausbricht*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sash88 (27. Juni 2008)

Bei mir hängt es genau so beim log in... Dann hat man mal zeit zum zocken und dann sowas... naja spazieren gehen und abwarten^^


----------



## MisterWest (27. Juni 2008)

dito....komme auch net mehr rein


----------



## Spichty (27. Juni 2008)

Nice wenn man gerade im Raid Pc neustarten wollte -.-


----------



## Orcanic (27. Juni 2008)

wollte nur fix omen aktualisieren für kara und bäm das wars^^höre meine leute im ts schön attumen plätten aahhhh


----------



## The Future (27. Juni 2008)

kann sein das das Titelbild geändert wird mit Todesritter und so^^


----------



## Theralk (27. Juni 2008)

geht auc hnicht bei mir. selbe problem. gut das es vielen so geht xD, dachte schon wäre gehackt wordn...


----------



## Gato (27. Juni 2008)

Find ich auch doof. Genau um die Zeit, wo's eigentlich zur Sache geht. ^_^


----------



## Golfyarmani (27. Juni 2008)

nah toll, wir stehen vor Aran und 2 kommen nicht wieder ins Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (27. Juni 2008)

solick schrieb:


> kann mich bei wow nicht einloggen, er hängt beim Authentifizieren... einloggen ins wow-forum auch nicht mögich... gehts noch jemandem so?




Jop, genauso bei mir!


----------



## Anmarie (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was für nen trauerspiel.. da macht man 6 wochen pause und wenn man wieder spielen möcht, kommt man nicht rein


----------



## Yorric (27. Juni 2008)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> nah toll, wir stehen vor Aran und 2 kommen nicht wieder ins Spiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann macht ihn zu acht ;-)


----------



## ScHiZò.Ó (27. Juni 2008)

Steht der tag für den patch2.4.3 schon fest oder könnte das daran liegen????


----------



## solick (27. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es scheint sich hierbei um ein allgemeines Problem mit den Blizzardservern zu handeln. Aus gutem Willen werde ich dieses Thema so lange offen lassen, bis die Server wieder laufen - bitte bleibt ruhig. Es gibt keinen Grund zur Panik.



Danke für den guten Willen aber ruhig bleiben sagst du so einfach.... da hab ich mal ein bischen zeit zum spielen und dann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *grummel* *gegendieTonnetret*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monasaxx (27. Juni 2008)

Exaizo schrieb:


> Ja, alles Down... Dabei waren grad so schöne Diskussionen im WoW-Forum und jetz hängt alles... "Service Temporally Unavailable"...
> 
> Hat das was mit der WWI morgen zu tun? den komischen bildern? dem weltuntergang? AAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!




jo morgen verkünden sie,das sie schon zuviel mit WoW verdient haben,und daher die Server abgestellt werden^^


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Assari (27. Juni 2008)

grrr

geht bei mir auch nicht^^

MIST! kann schon wieder keine ehre und marken farmen für S2 =.=


----------



## Technocrat (27. Juni 2008)

Auch bei mir nicht... tja, shit happens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inaktiv (27. Juni 2008)

Jetz hab ich extra rebootet :O
Und jetz merk ich dass es nen fred bei buffed dazu gibt wo alle ihr problem schildern :'(
son mist *g*


----------



## Roktarius (27. Juni 2008)

Mir gehts auch so...Da heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken. Evtl. auch über Blizzard ärgern ^^

Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afroranger (27. Juni 2008)

Toll ich und ein paar Kumpels wollten grade neu auf einem PVP-Server anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wehe das ist nicht gleich heile


----------



## egge (27. Juni 2008)

BEI JEDEM!


----------



## Ashen (27. Juni 2008)

FU BLIUZZ FU BLIZTZZT!!!!!! WOFÜRE KRIEGT IHR EUIER SCHEISS GELT WEENN MAN ABENDS NACH DER FACKING ABRIET NICH EINLOGN KANN!?=!?!?!?!??!


----------



## joker1988 (27. Juni 2008)

ach menno da is man mal in bota hero und hat wow error und nun komm ih net rein^^ was die von mir denken mussen xD


----------



## Naasvol (27. Juni 2008)

Login Server down....packt die Karten aus Leute..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fares75 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich will REIN!!


----------



## KinayFeelwood (27. Juni 2008)

dabei wollt ich 70 werden >.<^^


----------



## Mariell (27. Juni 2008)

scheint allen so zu gehen, hoffen wir darauf das schnell oben ist der login server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cholan (27. Juni 2008)

Bin auch dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnersuppe (27. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

das ist alles Taktik und Teil der Absprache zwischen Blizzard und der weltweiten Gastronomieszene. Ab jetzt Freitag und Samstagabend von 18-22 Uhr kein WoW mehr.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (27. Juni 2008)

Naasvol schrieb:


> Login Server down....packt die Karten aus Leute..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab zwei Damen und du?


----------



## realten (27. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> FU BLIUZZ FU BLIZTZZT!!!!!! WOFÜRE KRIEGT IHR EUIER SCHEISS GELT WEENN MAN ABENDS NACH DER FACKING ABRIET NICH EINLOGN KANN!?=!?!?!?!??!



Ihr Deutschlehrer habt doch eh jetzt Ferien oder nicht ?


----------



## Stonewhip (27. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> kann sein das das Titelbild geändert wird mit Todesritter und so^^


Ganz bestimmt nicht bevor die Messe beginnt.. Also frühestens Morgen-Mittag (wenn überhaupt).


----------



## Fleischermeister (27. Juni 2008)

Macht euch keine Illusionen, das ist bestimmt ein glober angelegter Massenhack, um dann alle Accs bei Ebay zu verkaufen^^

/edit: lol, global meine ich^^


----------



## Ráden (27. Juni 2008)

hab mich schon gewundert warum mein freund net komt obwohl ern ur umlogen wolte xD jetz hab ich das selbe problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (27. Juni 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> ..bitte bleibt ruhig. Es gibt keinen Grund zur Panik.


Doch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PANIK!


----------



## Gnomensport (27. Juni 2008)

Das ist doch ein mist, bin Raidleader und kann mich net mehr einloggen, jetzt ist mein RAID aufgeschmissen denn Druyde versucht zu übernehmen^^


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> FU BLIUZZ FU BLIZTZZT!!!!!! WOFÜRE KRIEGT IHR EUIER SCHEISS GELT WEENN MAN ABENDS NACH DER FACKING ABRIET NICH EINLOGN KANN!?=!?!?!?!??!



Ich biete dir in der Zwischenzeit Nachhilfe in Grammatik und Rechtschreibung an, wenn du willst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zordic (27. Juni 2008)

das hat sicher was mit disem neuen Authentication Tool zu tun.
warschl wird das grade auf die Account Server gespielt.


----------



## annox (27. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> FU BLIUZZ FU BLIZTZZT!!!!!! WOFÜRE KRIEGT IHR EUIER SCHEISS GELT WEENN MAN ABENDS NACH DER FACKING ABRIET NICH EINLOGN KANN!?=!?!?!?!??!


Ruhig bleiben - niemand ist fehlerlos. Technik auch nicht.


----------



## staran (27. Juni 2008)

geht mir genau so...


----------



## jeNoova (27. Juni 2008)

Ey wann fixen die das? ._.


WILL ZOCKEN! >.<


----------



## klogmo (27. Juni 2008)

olol wie jetzt die ganzen suchtkrüppel ausflippen weil sie nicht reinkommen^^


----------



## Gigafabi (27. Juni 2008)

NEIN! War grad in Scharlachrotem Kloster beim Boss, nach dem 3. Versuch!!! :-(


----------



## der_scumi (27. Juni 2008)

Aber du hast auch reingeschaut xD


----------



## JP_1018 (27. Juni 2008)

Kotzt mich des an, immer wenn ich raid hab... -_-


----------



## Tallys (27. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> FU BLIUZZ FU BLIZTZZT!!!!!! WOFÜRE KRIEGT IHR EUIER SCHEISS GELT WEENN MAN ABENDS NACH DER FACKING ABRIET NICH EINLOGN KANN!?=!?!?!?!??!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie Genial! Selten so gelacht! 
Made my Day


----------



## TobiL (27. Juni 2008)

ich schließ mich mal an
bei mir gehts auch net


----------



## KinayFeelwood (27. Juni 2008)

schnief ich brauch doch nur noch 220 k^^ egal egal egal... übrigens hab pik ass^^


----------



## Unzerstörbär (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir auch


----------



## Kerlomator (27. Juni 2008)

aber sowas von gut abgepasst
theater event grad geschafft auf zum looten, bamm
das war's
wat ärgerlich


----------



## annox (27. Juni 2008)

realten schrieb:


> Ihr Deutschlehrer habt doch eh jetzt Ferien oder nicht ?


rofl


----------



## BurningShaddow (27. Juni 2008)

habs grade auch versucht nix zu machen


----------



## seymerbo (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir das selbe


----------



## bcm4web (27. Juni 2008)

Server Ambossar, 2 Accounts, hängt bei Auth....


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2008)

Zitat:
*
Die World of Warcraft Login Server sind momentan nicht verfügbar; unsere Techniker arbeiten derzeit an einer schnellstmöglichen Lösung. Wir entschuldigen uns für die dadurch entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.* 

Im großen und ganzen heißt das Tee trinken und abwarten.

Gruß
Soramac


----------



## Pedor (27. Juni 2008)

manno und wir grad am hyjal trash kloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (27. Juni 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> FU BLIUZZ FU BLIZTZZT!!!!!! WOFÜRE KRIEGT IHR EUIER SCHEISS GELT WEENN MAN ABENDS NACH DER FACKING ABRIET NICH EINLOGN KANN!?=!?!?!?!??!



gibst du mir was von dem Zeug, was du geraucht hast, Bitte !!! Pillen und Ampullen nehme ich nicht ^^


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (27. Juni 2008)

wurde man eigtl gekickt wenn man on war?


----------



## SirSnark (27. Juni 2008)

Oh man.. 

Kumpel:"Ey, log dich mal bei mir ein, ich komm nicht mehr rein.."
Ich:"Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Ich:"Ne, geht nicht. Ich logg mich wieder bei mir ein."
- 1 min später -
Ich:"WTF! ICH KOMM NICHT MEHR REIN!"

-_-'


----------



## Arahan20 (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir hängt der au im login, naja is ja kein weltuntergang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (27. Juni 2008)

Immer das selbe. Freitag Abend, die ganze Woche gearbeitet, und dann sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

oh klasse, dann bin ich ja nicht die einzige .. dabei wollte ich nun gemuetlich ein wenig gammeln und zoggen ... 

was fuer ein muell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schon den ganzen tag darauf gefreut ... nach dem horror tag auf arbeit..


----------



## Firehawk666 (27. Juni 2008)

warum kann net endlich mal so ein fummelfritze seinen allerwertesten in das hässliche rechenzentrum bewegen??? zu blöd zu allem, verdammte gimps


----------



## Theralk (27. Juni 2008)

könnt ihr eigentlich noch in irgend ein forum auf der wow seite rein? also als gast?
irgendwie gehts das auch nicht mehr. wenn das nicht an mir liegt, scheint es wohl nen größeres problem zu sein. najo. noch scheint bischen die sonne und es ist hell. mal schauen wies rl life is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

SirSnark schrieb:


> Oh man..
> 
> Kumpel:"Ey, log dich mal bei mir ein, ich komm nicht mehr rein.."
> Ich:"Ok
> ...



HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (27. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> gibst du mir was von dem Zeug, was du geraucht hast, Bitte !!! Pillen und Ampullen nehme ich nicht ^^




rofl made my day


btw geht immer noch nicht =((




ralonsi schrieb:


> bei mir gehts  wieder



laber nicht^^ geht nicht ende aus basta


----------



## ralonsi (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir gehts  wieder


----------



## Zdam (27. Juni 2008)

das schlimme ist, dass im fernsehen nur mist kommt....
"ultimative chartshow" "Die Hit-Giganzen" 
*kotz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (27. Juni 2008)

SirSnark schrieb:


> Oh man..
> 
> Kumpel:"Ey, log dich mal bei mir ein, ich komm nicht mehr rein.."
> Ich:"Ok
> ...


Accountsharing ist ja auch verboten. xD


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (27. Juni 2008)

SirSnark schrieb:


> Oh man..
> 
> Kumpel:"Ey, log dich mal bei mir ein, ich komm nicht mehr rein.."
> Ich:"Ok
> ...



pwned


----------



## SirSnark (27. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, das muntert mich auf..


----------



## Weberli (27. Juni 2008)

Vem0123 schrieb:


> nöööö geht nicht ... hoffe das läuft bald wieder



Bei mir das gleiche, kann echt nicht war sein und dann noch am Freitag abend


----------



## Occasus (27. Juni 2008)

ach wie schön. als erstes der bg-server jetzt der login server heut am abend vielleich noch der instanz-server?

FU BLIZZARD -.-



sorry aber das pisst mich echt an


----------



## ornee (27. Juni 2008)

super super,mal nen Abend frei und dann so etwas

naja,werd ich mich mit was nützlichem beschäftigen und a bissl fern kieken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


net hängen lassen,morgen geht es wieder


----------



## neo1986 (27. Juni 2008)

Beim mir lief alles blos kommt nimand ins BG rein.


----------



## ExoHunter (27. Juni 2008)

Damit ihr wisst, was geschlagen hat. Ein Zitat von der Realmliste auf WoW-Europe:



> Realm News
> 
> Belohnungen der 3. Arena-Saison
> Wir möchten euch daran erinnern, dass die Belohnungen und Titel der dritten Arena-Saison voraussichtlich eine Woche nach  ihrem Ende vergeben werden.
> ...


----------



## Gigafabi (27. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> gibst du mir was von dem Zeug, was du geraucht hast, Bitte !!! Pillen und Ampullen nehme ich nicht ^^




Will auch was!


----------



## Kiligen (27. Juni 2008)

Jop ist auch so^^ Dachte schon das ein Häcker Pw hatte^^ Danke für die Info da es mehreren so geht so kann ich ohne angst warte.


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (27. Juni 2008)

die patchen grad für wotlk XD


----------



## meckermize (27. Juni 2008)

Zdam schrieb:


> das schlimme ist, dass im fernsehen nur mist kommt....
> "ultimative chartshow" "Die Hit-Giganzen"
> *kotz*
> 
> ...




xD Das zieh ich mir jetz auch grad rein xD


----------



## Ansalon (27. Juni 2008)

zum glück ist nur der login server down war in panik weil ich dachte das mein acc gehackt wurden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## annox (27. Juni 2008)

Gerrit_Schnell schrieb:


> wurde man eigtl gekickt wenn man on war?


Jein, ich hatte zwar urplötzlich enorme lags(latenz von 7000) mit anschließendem Disconnect, aber der Rest unseres Raids hatte keine derartigen Probleme.


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

Jo ne, is klar:

versucht mal auf www.wow-europe.com/account/ zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade mein Helm aus Alufolie mit Antenne aufgesetzt...

Inoffizielle Quellen aus dem Weltraum bestätigen mir, dass es sich um eine der gößten Account-Hacker-Offensiven der Geschichte handelt...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (27. Juni 2008)

geht bei mir leider auch net


----------



## Hühnersuppe (27. Juni 2008)

meckermize schrieb:


> xD Das zieh ich mir jetz auch grad rein xD




Als Alternative ZDF....


----------



## Udgardshel (27. Juni 2008)

solick schrieb:


> kann mich bei wow nicht einloggen, er hängt beim Authentifizieren... einloggen ins wow-forum auch nicht mögich... gehts noch jemandem so?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jaaa habe Entzugserscheinungen... endlich mal Zeit und Lust zum Zocken - und dann so was...


----------



## Cartez (27. Juni 2008)

geht bei mir auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (27. Juni 2008)

annox schrieb:


> Jein, ich hatte zwar urplötzlich enorme lags(latenz von 7000) mit anschließendem Disconnect, aber der Rest unseres Raids hatte keine derartigen Probleme.



thx


----------



## ck007 (27. Juni 2008)

Achja, da gewinnt die Allianz mal im BG gegen die Horde und dann so was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluuudy (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hat jmd ein Plan wielang das dauert bis man sich wieder einloggen kann?


----------



## jeNoova (27. Juni 2008)

^
|


Ich mag deine Sig =D


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

ich schau gra daredevil auf pro 7 xD
baeh.. ich will spielen...


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

schmarren
wie gesagt: 

http://www.wow-europe.com/account/ :


> maintenance
> blabla



ich bin so sauer dass ich guildwars ausprobieren will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (27. Juni 2008)

wir zählen einfach von 1000 runter und hoffen darauf, dass wenn wir bei 0 angekommen sind, sich das problem gelöst hat!


1000


(bitte verpackt die zahlen in ordentliche posts xD)


----------



## fAke :D (27. Juni 2008)

was sind das fuer behinderte von Blizzard ey die kriegen es net auf die reihe...
DIe könnt ich wieder alle killn.^^
Vor allem ich bezahl dafür.


----------



## Steamie (27. Juni 2008)

jo, waren auch grad hyjal ersten 2 bosse down, dann kurze raid pause und wegen ne fläschchen ausgelogt, nu komm ich nimmer rein -.-


----------



## KinayFeelwood (27. Juni 2008)

So ich mache jez Schleichwerbung 

||||||||||Mein Blog von vot 3 minuten^^||||||||||

P.S so tragisch isses auch nicht lest nen buch oder sowas oder liebkost eure freundin oder knuddelt euer haustier^^ es gibt tausend dinge zu tun


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2008)

Bluuudy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hat jmd ein Plan wielang das dauert bis man sich wieder einloggen kann?



Da wir ja uns in der EU befinden und nicht in der US so 1-2Stunden wie man die Techniker schon wohl kennt...


----------



## Gigafabi (27. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mein Helm aus Alufolie mit Antenne aufgesetzt...
> 
> Inoffizielle Quellen aus dem Weltraum bestätigen mir, dass es sich um eine der gößten Account-Hacker-Offensiven der Geschichte handelt...
> 
> ...



xD Will auch son helm


----------



## Tallys (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tja ich komm auch net mehr rein^^ Hat mich 
gekickt beim Prot zur Scherbe. 
Rest der Gilde is noch Online......  Ts² Ftw! 


Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Alufolie aus Küche besorg*
*bastel*


----------



## the Huntress (27. Juni 2008)

fAke schrieb:


> was sind das fuer behinderte von Blizzard ey die kriegen es net auf die reihe...
> DIe könnt ich wieder alle killn.^^
> Vor allem ich bezahl dafür.



Machs besser...


----------



## Vem0123 (27. Juni 2008)

ja lol da beschäftige ich mich in der zwischen zeit damit die antworten hier zu lesen und dann kommt da nix mehr x_X was soll ich tun ?!?! bitte um hilfreiche ratschläge !

mfg Shavey !


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

999

mhmh... ich hab grad nudeln mit tomaten sosse und ruccola salat .. das ist lecker


----------



## Stonewhip (27. Juni 2008)

Bluuudy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hat jmd ein Plan wielang das dauert bis man sich wieder einloggen kann?


Um es mal mit einem prominenten Zitat auszudrücken: "When it's done!"


----------



## Annovella (27. Juni 2008)

solick schrieb:


> kann mich bei wow nicht einloggen, er hängt beim Authentifizieren... einloggen ins wow-forum auch nicht mögich... gehts noch jemandem so?




Ja, ich komm auch nicht rein und seit Mittwoch laggten auch wieder alle BG/Arenaanmelder und saemtliche BG´s.
WoW ist wohl eines der einzigen Spiele indenen man monatlich Geld bezahlen muss, aber die Fehler die dem Spieltechnikern unterlaufen sind mehr als mangelhaft.


----------



## Akaryu (27. Juni 2008)

Na Toll. Da will man mit seiner 36er Druidin schnell mal Sunwell legen, und dann kommt sowas-.- Das versaut mir den ganzen Tag-.- Der Weltuntergang ist nahe, und rückt immer näher. Ich höre schon den Engelschor...     (verdammter Lüfter)
Sogar mein Bildschirm kriegt schon Rottöne-.-


----------



## SportAss (27. Juni 2008)

es gibt dinge, die gibts gar net... dazu gehört leider auch mal wieder meine erholung freitagabends... jeden freitag irgendeine scheiße... -.-


----------



## Stoss (27. Juni 2008)

geht mir auch so Anmeldung nicht möglich wow Server gibt Fehler beim Anmeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomensport (27. Juni 2008)

*Jo, da hast recht Fake, wir bezahlen dafür, dass wir mitten im Raid rausgeschmissen werden, nicht mehr reinkommen und den reaspown kloppen dürfen. das ist ne Frechheit*


----------



## ExoHunter (27. Juni 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> So ich mache jez Schleichwerbung
> 
> ||||||||||Mein Blog von vot 3 minuten^^||||||||||
> 
> P.S so tragisch isses auch nicht lest nen buch oder sowas oder liebkost eure freundin oder knuddelt euer haustier^^ *es gibt tausend dinge zu tun*



Richtig. Und ein "Ding" davon ist am Freitag Abend einfach in Ruhe WoW zu spielen. So ne richtig geile Runde mit Cola und Chips, nebenbei die Glotze laufen lassen... *schwärm*


----------



## Areo265 (27. Juni 2008)

m2^^


----------



## Verflucht (27. Juni 2008)

unserem halben raid geht genau so


----------



## Ginix (27. Juni 2008)

jo bei mir auch


----------



## Kindgenius (27. Juni 2008)

36er Druidin? Sunwell? Versteh ich da was falsch? xD


Hatte aber keine Probs, Latenz perfekt (47ms) und auch kein Disconnect ^_^


Edit: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Pizza mit extra Käse!


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2008)

*Ihr habt Sorgen bei solch einem schönen Wetter*


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

OK Leute, ich gebe es zu, ich war's, sorry...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


04
08
15
16
23
42

und dann habe ich doch tatsächlich vergessen nach 108 Minuten die Taste zu drücken...


Tja, das war's dann wohl mit WoW...



Tut mir echt leid... SRY!!! 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=Dreampala=- (27. Juni 2008)

zum kotzen -.-^^

wlan sich kurz ausgeschaltet und wolltze rein mist nix geht mehr und ich bin gerade im raid gewesen kurator kurz vor down -.-

und das schlimme ich bin plündermeister^^


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2008)

> Glotze laufen lassen


Kommt ja nix gescheites : /


----------



## Beastboy90 (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das aufn freitag abend ;((((

aber naja ... dann halt cs^^


----------



## Fleischermeister (27. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mein Helm aus Alufolie mit Antenne aufgesetzt...
> 
> Inoffizielle Quellen aus dem Weltraum bestätigen mir, dass es sich um eine der gößten Account-Hacker-Offensiven der Geschichte handelt...
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch eine Massive Hack Attack, evt. sogar von Ausserirdischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sir vamprio (27. Juni 2008)

oh nein erst alle bgs weg dann komm ich nichtmal ins spiel =(


----------



## Kerlomator (27. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Richtig. Und ein "Ding" davon ist am Freitag Abend einfach in Ruhe WoW zu spielen. So ne richtig geile Runde mit Cola und Chips, nebenbei die Glotze laufen lassen... *schwärm*



so isses :-)


----------



## Songq (27. Juni 2008)

ehm ma ne frage wie kann man sich so ne signatur machen wo sein wow char is?


----------



## BabyMilk (27. Juni 2008)

Ich wünschte, ich könnte eure Server,
mal so richtig eine reinverhaun.

Ich wünschte,
ihr könntet mich doch einen Abend,
mal, urhig, entspannt speilen lassen~

*sing* oder iwie so

Mal bei youtube schau obs nen Serverdown_Lied gibt xD


----------



## Elemerus (27. Juni 2008)

mir hängt auch. voll kacke jetzt kann ich mit meinem tollen dudu dochnicht weitermachen!
naja egal kommt man halt wieder dazu andere spiele zu zocken^^


----------



## Shamanpower (27. Juni 2008)

Na toll erstmal gehen an drei tagen hintereinander bei mir die bg server down und mein main hängt in irgendnem bg fest und nu das;P


----------



## KinayFeelwood (27. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Richtig. Und ein "Ding" davon ist am Freitag Abend einfach in Ruhe WoW zu spielen. So ne richtig geile Runde mit Cola und Chips, nebenbei die Glotze laufen lassen... *schwärm*



| hier steht meine werbung^^ |

nein also so schlimm isses net ich bin ein geduldiger mensch der seinen mathelehrer hasst und gerne englisch hat und deswegen die innerere ruhe und die äußere hektik hat^^


----------



## sir vamprio (27. Juni 2008)

oh nein erst alle bgs weg dann komm ich nichtmal ins spiel =(


----------



## Baazul (27. Juni 2008)

Kerlomator schrieb:


> aber sowas von gut abgepasst
> theater event grad geschafft auf zum looten, bamm
> das war's
> wat ärgerlich



Mein Beileid^^ Kenn ich


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

genau die alien waren es ... o.O

ich wette die ganzen techniker sind auf dieser veranstaltung -.-


----------



## *Ada* (27. Juni 2008)

hat da einer von euch schonmal angerufen?

quasi nur entschuldigung, "dieses problem ist und bereits bekannt" und wir arbeiten daran?
omg wofür schmeißen wir denen denn geld in den rachen xD


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2008)

Ok mit dem guten Wetter ist das was andres denn in der US scheint noch die Sonne bei mir, abe rist gibt noch ganz andre Dinge..


----------



## Glamour (27. Juni 2008)

solick schrieb:


> kann mich bei wow nicht einloggen, er hängt beim Authentifizieren... einloggen ins wow-forum auch nicht mögich... gehts noch jemandem so?


Ja klar, allen, die jetzt in wollten :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Kiryo (27. Juni 2008)

da will ich ein letztes mal on gehn bevor ich umziehe und ein paar wochen ohne wow auskommen muss und dann bleibt er bei "authentifierung" hängen
DANKE BLIZZ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Order (27. Juni 2008)

Och man da will man sich mal mit kumpel und twink selbst durch strath ziehen damit man heute noch scherbenwelt sieht und dann das .... arrrr ach ja wie lange sind die server eigentlich scho down 30 min oda? naja hoffen ma mal das glei wieder was wird. will noch vor arbeit 58 sein! ach ja ne kleine frage: WEM IS LANGWEILIG ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (27. Juni 2008)

Und die /us seite von Blizzard ist immer noch forbidden!


----------



## Bluesorc (27. Juni 2008)

toll da brauch ich noch 1 arathiabzeichen bin mitten drin und dann werd ich gekickt und komm nicht mehr rein scheiss server -.-


----------



## Tojin (27. Juni 2008)

Silberne Hand genauso, mich hats leider mit nen wow.exe error hinauskatapultiert. Grade auf dem weg zum Schach, wo uns schon 2 wegen nen error verließen^^.


----------



## Araeyllia (27. Juni 2008)

schöne *Offlinegrüße* von _Shattrath_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir wäre auch Marken farmen angesagt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hapo (27. Juni 2008)

Ein Grund mehr nach jetzt inzwischen 1,5 Jahren das Spiel an den Nagel zu hängen.
Seid ein paar Tagen immer wieder disconnects, Probleme im BG und Arena usw. <-- ihr kennt das ja alle^^
Naja sobald die Accountverwaltung wieder on is, kündige ich mein Abo.
Wünsch euch trotdem noch viel Spaß im Word of Bugcraft


----------



## Tanabor (27. Juni 2008)

oh mann toll ey. dann heisst's jetzt wieder bei kumpels rumhocken, saufen und kiffen...WTF warum passiert das an nem freitag abend, wo man sich einfach mal in ruhe hinsetzen un zoggen will... FU BLiZzarD


----------



## DJ CJ (27. Juni 2008)

geht nicht


----------



## Palazwerg (27. Juni 2008)

Gut zu lesen das ich net der einzige bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revej (27. Juni 2008)

Das die kein Notfallserver dafür haben, der anspringt, wenn der Login-Server den Geist aufgib.


----------



## thenoob (27. Juni 2008)

will auch mal hier rumjammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir hängts natürlich auch immer noch.....

und btw 998


----------



## SportAss (27. Juni 2008)

ES GEHT WIEDER!




















































Neeeeeeinn....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und morgen früh arbeiten...das kann ich ja grad leiden.


----------



## klobaum (27. Juni 2008)

Accountverwaltung ist auch down! Zum Glück ist das Problem nicht bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pîronyá (27. Juni 2008)

Jop häng auch in Warteschleife...


----------



## Gigafabi (27. Juni 2008)

Order schrieb:


> Och man da will man sich mal mit kumpel und twink selbst durch strath ziehen damit man heute noch scherbenwelt sieht und dann das .... arrrr ach ja wie lange sind die server eigentlich scho down 30 min oda? naja hoffen ma mal das glei wieder was wird. will noch vor arbeit 58 sein! ach ja ne kleine frage: WEM IS LANGWEILIG ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*meld*


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

welche kostenfreien oder trial-alternativen gibt es? von gw gibts scheinbar kein testacc mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkraven616 (27. Juni 2008)

beim mir geht auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könnte heulen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TwistedTransistor (27. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann mich ohne probleme einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palazwerg (27. Juni 2008)

Gut zu lesen das ich net der einzige bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnuppel (27. Juni 2008)

Upps ich hab den Login Server gekillt

Error #143

Sorry Leuts :-)


----------



## Hepheisto (27. Juni 2008)

die server halten den druck des intro rätsels nicht mehr stand^^


----------



## Fleischermeister (27. Juni 2008)

Order schrieb:


> Och man da will man sich mal mit kumpel und twink selbst durch strath ziehen damit man heute noch scherbenwelt sieht und dann das .... arrrr ach ja wie lange sind die server eigentlich scho down 30 min oda? naja hoffen ma mal das glei wieder was wird. will noch vor arbeit 58 sein! ach ja ne kleine frage: WEM IS LANGWEILIG ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Miiiirrrrr


----------



## Beatnix (27. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> OK Leute, ich gebe es zu, ich war's, sorry...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hihuhahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa  !!!
Das ist ja besser als WoW und TV zusammen hier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ansalon (27. Juni 2008)

jetzt ist sogar die wow seite von blizz down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Accountverwaltung ist auch down! Zum Glück ist das Problem nicht bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hab ich grad zum 10.mal gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chanda (27. Juni 2008)

Ziemlich viele meiner Gilde bzw. unser Raidbündnis für Karazhan kommt auch nicht rein..ich bin noch on und hoffe das ich keinen disconnect bekomme -.-
Ich finde wir sollten uns mal alle bei Blizzard beschweren das sowas nicht angekündigt wird sobald das forum wieder geht!!! Das kann es einfach nicht sein wir mussten unseren Kararaid verschieben! Unverschämtheit -.-


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

na dann gleich mal wieder versuchen, wenn ich aufgegessen habe ... 
yami yami .. mag jemand was abhaben? ^^


----------



## nengo (27. Juni 2008)

Puuh bin ich ja beruhigt , dachte schon ich darf das Spiel neu installieren^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja gab es bei euch auch Bg-Probs oder wars nur unser RealmPool (server Aman'thul , weiß den RealmPool Namen grade nicht) ?!


----------



## mezo (27. Juni 2008)

gott seid dank bin ich net der einzigste mit diesem problem. dachte schon es liegt am meinem netzwer, da ich schon seit 2 tage mein antivir nicht updaten kann? benutze avira antivir. hat da noch einer dieses problem? :]


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

ps kanns sein dass es wieder geht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrOwnz (27. Juni 2008)

XD

Ysera auch^^


----------



## ExoHunter (27. Juni 2008)

Kennt zwar schon jeder, aber man ist ja mitfühlend.

http://www.schweinwerfer.de/2006/03/21/ich...nament-spielen/

Denkt euch "Ich will World of Warcraft spielen!!!" noch dazu.


----------



## Vem0123 (27. Juni 2008)

omg ... was soll denn das ?

immer diese " ES GEHT WIEDER!!... " - leute 

und dann gehts trotzdem nicht 

FU !


----------



## Roflmage (27. Juni 2008)

es ist einfach nur nervig mit den neuen servern bei blizz...


----------



## *Ada* (27. Juni 2008)

langweilig? nein...
ich koche vor wut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , da wird einem nicht langweilig... 
außerdem ts ftw es geht der hälfte meiner gilde genauso....


----------



## sir vamprio (27. Juni 2008)

ach mensch war bei euch der alteracvalley server nicht down ? also bei uns konnte man sich ab ca 14:00 uhr nicht mehr anmelden


----------



## Valladion (27. Juni 2008)

Da hilft nur: GTA rausholen, alles niederballern


----------



## Eisdra (27. Juni 2008)

Revej schrieb:


> Das die kein Notfallserver dafür haben, der anspringt, wenn der Login-Server den Geist aufgib.


Yo. Wirklich schlimm wird´s, wenn die Croissants ausgehen. Dann war es das mit WoW.

Ich höre mal im TS mit, wie die Planung des anstehenden Raids gehandhabt wird. \o/


----------



## pRoMeThEu5 (27. Juni 2008)

Wenn jetzt alle, die sich nicht einloggen können, bei Blizz anrufen, dann legen wir auch noch deren Hotline lahm, wer macht mit? xD


----------



## Thranduilo (27. Juni 2008)

umso mehr freun sich die, die schon eingeloggt waren^^


----------



## Arben (27. Juni 2008)

Postcount push,

Bin grad gemütlich ssc,

hoffe das ich keinen DC habe =D


----------



## DerHexer81 (27. Juni 2008)

Gab es ja schon öfter das Problem - teilweise auch ein Problem des Anbieters also in meinem Falle die T-Com.


----------



## Barbob (27. Juni 2008)

jo login server sind wahrscheinlich down^^ und wow-europe.com geht auch net 

tjo was will man machen^^


----------



## das Tir (27. Juni 2008)

Tja, same problem here, wen wunderts? *grummel* Dabei war ich grad so schön mitten im RP. Hatte heute aber schon die ganze Zeit übelst hohe Latenzen(und das, wo die normalerweise selbst mit ISDN immer so im 90-200er Bereich sind)


----------



## Barakal (27. Juni 2008)

Naja mal wieder Zeit zu schaun was der Spieleschrank noch so an offlinegames hergiebt.

Oo wo kommt denn blos die dicke staubschicht her *husthust*


----------



## Mariell (27. Juni 2008)

hapo schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr nach jetzt inzwischen 1,5 Jahren das Spiel an den Nagel zu hängen.
> Seid ein paar Tagen immer wieder disconnects, Probleme im BG und Arena usw. <-- ihr kennt das ja alle^^
> Naja sobald die Accountverwaltung wieder on is, kündige ich mein Abo.
> Wünsch euch trotdem noch viel Spaß im Word of Bugcraft



und dann gehts weiter zu age of loading? ^^


----------



## Ronny2505 (27. Juni 2008)

Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.

Additionally, a 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Kommt von der Main Seite.. Sieht wohl nicht nach einen kleinen Fehler aus


----------



## syion (27. Juni 2008)

pRoMeThEu5 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt alle, die sich nicht einloggen können, bei Blizz anrufen, dann legen wir auch noch deren Hotline lahm, wer macht mit? xD


toll, damits noch länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

Vem0123 schrieb:


> omg ... was soll denn das ?
> 
> immer diese " ES GEHT WIEDER!!... " - leute
> 
> ...


*auf knie sink*
entschuldige bitte vielmals, aber auf der accountseite kann man sich wieder anmelden
im spiel aber nicht

SRY


----------



## Fleischermeister (27. Juni 2008)

Schnuppel schrieb:


> Upps ich hab den Login Server gekillt
> 
> Error #143
> 
> Sorry Leuts :-)



OK, deine IP hab ich, mach bitte auf wenn es gleich klingelt^^


----------



## Songq (27. Juni 2008)

*Wie kann man sich so ne Signatur machen wo der Char von einem ist?*


----------



## *Ada* (27. Juni 2008)

hm... stimmt das gabs auch schon mal....
aber vielleicht isses auch serverabhängig... mannoroth


----------



## Feus (27. Juni 2008)

hat ja auch keiner mit gerechnet, wenn die sogar pvp server runterfahren (kam ja bisher nich so oft vor) musste das ja kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanabor (27. Juni 2008)

> na dann gleich mal wieder versuchen, wenn ich aufgegessen habe ...
> yami yami .. mag jemand was abhaben? ^^



wenn ich das so lese und deinen avatar sehe, denke ich unweigerlich an katzenfutter Oo^^


----------



## onkster (27. Juni 2008)

hauptsache in paris wird schön gefeiert!


----------



## syion (27. Juni 2008)

naja, sehts positiv... wieder nen Tag Spielgutschrift... JUHU!^^


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

was will man machen?! ich wuerde ja sagen, sex haben .. aber als single ist es shice .. xD 
und da ich geld sparen muss fuer meinen bevorstehenden umzug kann ich auch net weggehen und mit ein paar kerlen flirten ... :/


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2008)

Boha Leute ihr tut grad alles so, als wäre WoW das einzigste auf der Welt für Euch...


----------



## Bäriderbär (27. Juni 2008)

juhu mitten im raid paar ausfälle und können sich nicht mehr einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuuHn (27. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich ohne Probleme Einloggen. o.O


----------



## Galadith (27. Juni 2008)

xlnvjlnslllalalalalalalalalalalalalala

neeeeeeeeeeeed wow server pls:

998

PS.: wenn keiner bei dem spiel mitmacht, dann kommen die Login-Server auch nicht wieder "on".


----------



## Kelzar (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir auch das selbe problem .... an meinem internet liegts sicher nicht.


----------



## Turtel84 (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir gehts wieder !


----------



## Vem0123 (27. Juni 2008)

@ zarko 

jojo passt schon

bin nur etwas gereizt wegen dem ganzen sch**ß


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

Tanabor schrieb:


> wenn ich das so lese und deinen avatar sehe, denke ich unweigerlich an katzenfutter Oo^^



spaghetti mit tomaten basilikum sosse.. dazu frischen rucola und parmesan kaese... o.o


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

ps danke für das stück netzkunst:

http://www.schweinwerfer.de/2006/03/21/ich...nament-spielen/

saved my day - man kann sich gut reinversetzen !!! göttlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoctorMef (27. Juni 2008)

Ronny2505 schrieb:


> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> 
> ...



Das ist ne ganz einfache Standardfehlermeldung, dass der Server down/unerreichbar ist.
Von nem Bombenanschlag bis zur Serveradmin Cola kann alles der Auslöser sein.
Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## faith87 (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir auch och meno


----------



## Feus (27. Juni 2008)

syion schrieb:


> naja, sehts positiv... wieder nen Tag Spielgutschrift... JUHU!^^



hm, bezweifel ich... soooo nett is blizz nich, fahren sogar ihren homepage server runter, damit man sich nich beklagen kann...


----------



## KinayFeelwood (27. Juni 2008)

ich mach mir jez nen schönes charater bild^^ mit model viewer^^


----------



## Saggi (27. Juni 2008)

Mist grad von der Arbeit heimgekommen und nix geht -.-
 Zumindest kann man sich drauf verlassen das es auf Buffed schon ein Thema drüber gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (27. Juni 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> na dann gleich mal wieder versuchen, wenn ich aufgegessen habe ...
> yami yami .. mag jemand was abhaben? ^^



*meld* ja ich! *hungrig guck*


----------



## *Ada* (27. Juni 2008)

hm... stimmt das Problem mit den anbietern gabs auch schon mal....
aber ich fürchte iwas oder iwer hat da einfach blizzard down-gelegt xD


----------



## Darkofmoon (27. Juni 2008)

ach ne der Hepheisto is auch hier  bis du nicht  auf nethersturm????

frag net wo her ich dich kenne ^^ 

hab dich ma glaub  vorgestern ma in og gesehen ^^

mensch mensch mensch gabs net schon ma zeiten wo blizz logins server down  waren?


mfg DragonZero


----------



## Error2000 (27. Juni 2008)

27.06.2008 - 21:15:
Die World of Warcraft-Server sind OFFLINE:

Heute Abend ist die Selbstmordrate schlagartig um 134% gestiegen. Und warum?
Die World of Warcraft-Server sind OFFLINE.
Blizzard Entertainment rechnet mit dem Schlimmsten. Und es nimmt kein Ende. "Falls Blizzard die Server in den nächsten Stunden nicht wieder ONLINE stellt wird es keine WoW-Spieler mehr geben!" meint Dr. Koderlitz vom Fachinstitut für Computersucht.
Tausende WoW-Spieler stehen bereits in Paris und versuchen das Rechenzentrum von Blizzard zu stürmen und die Server wieder einzuschalten.
Die Hackergruppe "The Scene" hat sich bereits für das OFFLINE-Seien der Blizzard-Server bekannt.
Und fordert 1.000.000&#8364; "Lösegeld". Wird Blizzard auf den Deal eingehen? Und müssen letztendlich die Spieler die 1.000.000&#8364; bezahlen? Wir werden es sehen.


----------



## Evilthing (27. Juni 2008)

Die haben die normalen Realms alle runtergefahren, damit deren Schei.ß bepi.s.s.ten Worldarena Server anständig laufen. Sie haben halt nicht mit einer so hohen auslastung gerechnet,wenn die kleinen und großen PvP-Counterstrike Kiddies Ferien haben und da alle raufgehen

E-Sport ist doch wichtiger als die echten Spieler die das Spiel groß gemacht haben...

...so..Frust runtergeschrieben.

Nach 3 Jahren World of Warcraft fällt mir zu dem Down nur noch eins ein: PEINLICH !


----------



## jolk (27. Juni 2008)

echt toller thread... die hälfte sagt dass es wieder geht um andere zu verarschen und die andere hälfte sagt dass es bei ihnen nicht geht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie wärs wenn wir hierdrauß einen "Was könnte man denn sonst noch machen"thread erstellen, damit wir den Menschen helfen, die keine Alternativen auf Lager haben...


----------



## Elemerus (27. Juni 2008)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ohne Probleme Einloggen. o.O



KILL HIM!!!!! xD


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

@vem noprob...ich bin auch auf 180!!!


----------



## Pterodactyl (27. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich war schuld - hab die Flamme in OG geklaut - sofort rausgeflogen und das wars....


----------



## Baazul (27. Juni 2008)

Wer jetzt wirklich nicht ohne Wow kann, dem empfehle ich Murloc RPG

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/301531

Alt, aber Lustig


----------



## Order (27. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss wers war! hab grade erfahren wers war.


Nen Mitarbeiter hat wieder nen Kaffe aufm Server verschüttet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wer is dafür nen portal nach paris zu machen und ihm mal bisserl zu campen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



das war nen spass nur so nebenbei an die die es net wissen bis jetzt ^^


----------



## Innatura (27. Juni 2008)

hab gedacht ich wär der einzige bei dem es net geht.
hab mir dann ma gedacht, schauste mal bei buffed im forum vorbei vielleicht steht da was^^


----------



## M°ýË (27. Juni 2008)

Naja ich sags mal so der Website funzt net Optimal, WoW ja jetzt auch net man merkt schon das Blizzard fleißig am programmieren ist für morgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tauruster (27. Juni 2008)

Geht immer noch net, spiele seid 2 monaten und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden, für was machen die jeden mittwoch wartung????? Was für ein scheiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exaizo (27. Juni 2008)

Monasaxx schrieb:


> jo morgen verkünden sie,das sie schon zuviel mit WoW verdient haben,und daher die Server abgestellt werden^^



Also Weltuntergang? NNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN ich werde sterben und ihr alle auch... NNNNNNNEEEEEEIIIIIINNNNN


----------



## Crackmack (27. Juni 2008)

Songq schrieb:


> *Wie kann man sich so ne Signatur machen wo der Char von einem ist?*



www.allvatar.com


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> *meld* ja ich! *hungrig guck*



*dir eine riesige portion abgeb*

Guten Hunger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist echt gut gelungen O.o


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. Juni 2008)

kann mich uach nicht einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

also ich habe bei mir ein bissel panik. war im av, bekomme nen critical error. dann komme ich nicht mehr ins spiel rein und komischerweise konnte ich auch keinen post im forum bei wow verfassen, angeblich falscher name oder pw.

hab angst...


----------



## Gigafabi (27. Juni 2008)

Zarko schrieb:


> ps danke für das stück netzkunst:
> 
> http://www.schweinwerfer.de/2006/03/21/ich...nament-spielen/
> 
> ...



xD Selten so gelacht, ich glaub aber das ist ein fake


----------



## Eisdra (27. Juni 2008)

Pterodactyl schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich war schuld - hab die Flamme in OG geklaut - sofort rausgeflogen und das wars....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DANKE!


----------



## Raheema (27. Juni 2008)

jop mir auch 
und bei meiner schwester auch -.-


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2008)

ME2 und ich finds ne Frechheit. Ich habe nix gegen Blizzard ich finds ne tolle Firma mit vielen tollen Ideen/Spielen. Auch der Gm Support find ich suppi zb hab ich gestern ein GM Ticket geschrieben weil mein Wl mal gelöscht wurde.. Nach 3 Stunden warten stand immer noch"Wartezeit momentan nicht verfügbar" Heute Mittag stand mein Wl wieder da mit allen Items. Aber ich finds ne Frechheit das Blizzrad monatlich Millionen wenn nicht Milliarden macht, es aber nicht fertig bringt die Server ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen.... Das hat nix damit zu tun "Wuhäääääää kein WoW wuhäää". Stellt euch mal vor ich will mir ein Auto kaufen, ich weiss welches , wie , wann wo etc. Ich müsste nur noch zum Autohändler doch der sagt mir: Sry wir nehmen zwar viel Geld ein aber unser Autohaus ist heute geschlossen. 

Na ja hoffentlich gehts bald wieder


----------



## Teragon (27. Juni 2008)

Gerrit_Schnell schrieb:


> wurde man eigtl gekickt wenn man on war?



Meines Wissens nach nicht. Ich komme leider auch nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja hoffentlich behebt Blizz den Fehler schnell!
Tera


----------



## Laluzsolar (27. Juni 2008)

jo, das selbe Problem - warte immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die ganze Gruppe steht in Kara hinter dem Theater und wartet 

Möchte mal wissen was Blizz sich so denkt - da zahlt man jeden Monat nen Batzen Geld und hat ständig mit irgendwelchen Problemen zu kämpfen oder kann gar nicht spielen. 

Inzwischen gibt es eine ganze Reihe sehr viel kostengünstigere Alternativen - da liegt der Gedanke auf der Hand ob man sich das noch antun muss.


----------



## SportAss (27. Juni 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> was will man machen?! ich wuerde ja sagen, sex haben .. aber als single ist es shice .. xD
> und da ich geld sparen muss fuer meinen bevorstehenden umzug kann ich auch net weggehen und mit ein paar kerlen flirten ... :/



kommt drauf an wo du wohnst... dann musste nicht mal geld ausgeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (27. Juni 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> *dir eine riesige portion abgeb*
> 
> Guten Hunger!
> 
> ...



*bedank* *alles auf einmla verschling* *bauchschmerzen*


----------



## magejk (27. Juni 2008)

dito !  *GRML*


----------



## Hattua (27. Juni 2008)

moin,

dann nutzt die zeit sinnvoll - damit z.b.:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45278

gruss

Hattua


----------



## HappyChaos (27. Juni 2008)

sehr ärgerlich,man will einen gemütlichen abend mit seinem charakter machen
und dann geht nicht einmal mehr die seite! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe,das geht bald wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## `mondenkind´ (27. Juni 2008)

Ja glaube auch dass es einer von denen war^^ *vor lachen inne ecke werf*
Bin grad durch die ganze Stadt geflitzt um rechtzeitig zum Kararun zu hause zu sein, und was is? Die warten alle auf mir!^^ son scheiß


----------



## TheBadGame (27. Juni 2008)

Jopp geht nichts mehr komme auch net rein


----------



## ScHiZò.Ó (27. Juni 2008)

Ich geh nun was essen udn eine rauchen dann gehts hoff ich weider!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Ada* (27. Juni 2008)

sooo liebe leute... wir armen kleinen suchtis...
hier ein lösungsvorschlag von mir...
1.youtube auf und wow eingeben... da gibts iwas zu lachen, garantiert
2. iwo muss doch ein buch rumfliegen... lesen und tee trinken
3. naja.... weiterärgen xD


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> *bedank* *alles auf einmla verschling* *bauchschmerzen*



hihi .. nicht so gierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sm0k3R (27. Juni 2008)

same..mh raid wird dann wohl ohne mich laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beim kollegen is auch das gleiche; rest der gilde is aber scheinbar online..

naju, mehr zeit zum essen und rauchen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (27. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß es:

Die kleinen Blizz-Programmierer-Gnome gehen nicht als Erwachsene durch und haben somit Schul/Sommerferien!!!

997


----------



## Turican (27. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> ME2 und ich finds ne Frechheit. Ich habe nix gegen Blizzard ich finds ne tolle Firma mit vielen tollen Ideen/Spielen. Auch der Gm Support find ich suppi zb hab ich gestern ein GM Ticket geschrieben weil mein Wl mal gelöscht wurde.. Nach 3 Stunden warten stand immer noch"Wartezeit momentan nicht verfügbar" Heute Mittag stand mein Wl wieder da mit allen Items. Aber ich finds ne Frechheit das Blizzrad monatlich Millionen wenn nicht Milliarden macht, es aber nicht fertig bringt die Server ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen.... Das hat nix damit zu tun "Wuhäääääää kein WoW wuhäää". Stellt euch mal vor ich will mir ein Auto kaufen, ich weiss welches , wie , wann wo etc. Ich müsste nur noch zum Autohändler doch der sagt mir: Sry wir nehmen zwar viel Geld ein aber unser Autohaus ist heute geschlossen.
> 
> Na ja hoffentlich gehts bald wieder



werd erwachsen,hält ja keiner aus


----------



## Songq (27. Juni 2008)

erstellt euch doch mal ein penner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> www.buffed.de


----------



## Garrak (27. Juni 2008)

häng auch bei authentifizierung rum und nix geht weiter... eigentlich is Blizz ja ne gute Firma, aber anscheinend haben sie auch teilweise ziemlich unfähige leute eingestellt die nicht wissen was in so nem Fall zu machen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man kommt ja ned mal in die Foren rein, also sowas betrachte ich als frechheit


----------



## NuffSaidYes (27. Juni 2008)

Blizz führt gerade einen Test zum Suchtverhalten der World of Warcraft-Spieler durch.
Wenn ihr zu oft versucht, euch einzuloggen, muss Blizz diese Tests bald erneut durchführen.
Wenn Blizz diese Tests zu oft durchführen muss, erklärt das offizielle deutsche Amt für Suchtforschung WoW für zu suchtgefährdend und WoW wird in Deutschland verboten.
Wollt ihr, dass WoW in Deutschland verboten wird?


----------



## Kordon (27. Juni 2008)

Man was für ein scheiß sind die alle WWI und saufen ??

Des kotzt mich so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (27. Juni 2008)

ist bei euch wow-europe auch down`?


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> hihi .. nicht so gierig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann flirtet man halt hier mit den Kerlen : )


----------



## Songq (27. Juni 2008)

hhhmmm w w w. p e n n e r g a m e . d e


----------



## Turtok (27. Juni 2008)

*Ada* schrieb:


> sooo liebe leute... wir armen kleinen suchtis...
> hier ein lösungsvorschlag von mir...
> 1.youtube auf und wow eingeben... da gibts iwas zu lachen, garantiert
> ...



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_c8Kp_Dro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golia (27. Juni 2008)

TOT ES GEHT NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber danke an alle vor mir ich bin nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Friesennerz (27. Juni 2008)

Jeder, der sich drauf gefreut hat, heute abend ein wenig zu spielen, ärgert sich natürlich. Allerdings sollte uns doch allen klar sein, dass JEDE Technik, auch ein tolles Auto, mal defekt sein kann. Daraus zu schließen, dass die Herstellerfirma uns arme User nun fürchterlich abzockt, halte ich doch für sehr übertrieben.

So lasst uns dann mal darauf hoffen, dass die Server bald wieder funktionieren. In dem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastharius (27. Juni 2008)

eindeutig Diablo am Werk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (27. Juni 2008)

Ahh wäre das nicht eine Möglichkeit was anderes zu machen? Nein hilfe, ich halts nicht aus...
muss...spielen... :K


----------



## Fusssi (27. Juni 2008)

Es ist alles down, selbst die com Server!!!!


----------



## sir vamprio (27. Juni 2008)

huch ich finde meinen spieler nichtmal mehr im arsenal =(


----------



## aeveli (27. Juni 2008)

das ist so ####! ich habe heute das erste mal seit 5 wochen wieder richtig zeit zum spielen und da geht dieser mist kack bäh ### server nicht - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggghhh!

*heul*

ps: sorry, ich weiß, diese info bringt keinem was, aber musste das grad mal loswerden...


----------



## turageo (27. Juni 2008)

*Ada* schrieb:


> 1.youtube auf und wow eingeben... da gibts iwas zu lachen, garantiert



Naja, ich habs mehr mit youtube auf und "ts" eingeben. Man glaubts kaum wieviel Dummheit
da stellenweise durch ein Mikro passt. Hab mich vorhin fast vom Stuhl geschmissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sir vamprio (27. Juni 2008)

ICH FINDE MEINEN SPIELER NICHT IM ARSENAL !!!


----------



## sir vamprio (27. Juni 2008)

ICH FINDE MEINEN SPIELER NICHT IM ARSENAL !!!


----------



## ExoHunter (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

Gigafabi schrieb:


> xD Selten so gelacht, ich glaub aber das ist ein fake


ja klar...aber der typ spricht allen aus dem herzen, nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (27. Juni 2008)

immer noch down *kotz*

Und grade an diesem WE ist das Auge des Sturms WE dran =((


Mist kriege doch nicht mein totem, mein schild und meine waffe grrrr


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

jezz haben wir schon freitag abend und man is mal nicht weg will ne gemütliche runde bg machen was nun login server down tolle wurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Docbonse (27. Juni 2008)

dito,all down...


----------



## phamo (27. Juni 2008)

ganz klare Antwort:

Ein Mitarbeiter von Blizz hat Just for Fun mit einer Axt den Server gehauen !!!

mfg

(egal gleich wech und saufen !)


----------



## Silenya (27. Juni 2008)

Scheiß Blizzard!!


----------



## `mondenkind´ (27. Juni 2008)

Nich dass das n massenhack wird, mein freund und sein bruder sind auch bei mir zu hause und die konnten sich ohne problem einloggen^^


----------



## Thavron (27. Juni 2008)

Ich dachte anfangs echt mein Account wär gehackt worden, weil mich son komischer Typ kurz vorher über meinen Main ausgefragt hat. Naja vllt wurden ja wirklich alle unsere Accounts gehackt xD (*dasGegenteilhoff*)


----------



## B@DB@RON (27. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Kennt zwar schon jeder, aber man ist ja mitfühlend.
> 
> http://www.schweinwerfer.de/2006/03/21/ich...nament-spielen/
> 
> Denkt euch "Ich will World of Warcraft spielen!!!" noch dazu.





hu....gottseidank spiel ich wow......wenns denn mal läuft^^


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

Ich sagte es zwar schon, aber ist bestimmt vorhin untergegangen:

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...


----------



## SportAss (27. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann flirtet man halt hier mit den Kerlen : )



Das wollte ich ja gerade sagen! ^^


----------



## Aicha (27. Juni 2008)

det schlimmste ist, wir sitzen hier zu 4. wollten arena"lan" machen, grad alles an netzwerken fertig eingerichtet ... server down >.<


----------



## Dichtoschuki (27. Juni 2008)

astrein. am WE die dinger down. son rotz


----------



## Leuker (27. Juni 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht *heul* *flame* usw.


----------



## Eisdra (27. Juni 2008)

NuffSaidYes schrieb:


> Blizz führt gerade einen Test zum Suchtverhalten der World of Warcraft-Spieler durch.
> Wenn ihr zu oft versucht, euch einzuloggen, muss Blizz diese Tests bald erneut durchführen.
> Wenn Blizz diese Tests zu oft durchführen muss, erklärt das offizielle deutsche Amt für Suchtforschung WoW für zu suchtgefährdend und WoW wird in Deutschland verboten.
> Wollt ihr, dass WoW in Deutschland verboten wird?


Ach ja? ACH JA?!

Ich habe mich nur 186mal eingelogt und ich kann sagen, ich kann IMMER von WoW weg *schwitz*. 

...

Woher kommen nur diese Farben? So, ich schau mir nun den ZA-Trailer ON LOOP an! Im Schnellvorlauf!


----------



## LEfeitS (27. Juni 2008)

ICH WILL ZOCKEN


----------



## Annáe (27. Juni 2008)

die haben den login server bestimmt runtergenommen, damit die gms zeit haben tickets nachzubearbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hatte da schon seit 2 stunden was offen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mei und das an nem freitag abend *augenroll*


----------



## Sunco (27. Juni 2008)

Zitat:

*"Aufgrund einer technischen Störung werden die EU- und FR-Server bis zum 28.06.2008, 8.30 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein. Das Problem wurde von unseren Technikern erkannt und wird im Moment behoben.
Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."*

na wenigstens nen lichtblick fürn samstag...


----------



## Zarko (27. Juni 2008)

Jintou schrieb:


> jezz haben wir schon freitag abend und man is mal nicht weg will ne gemütliche runde bg machen was nun login server down tolle wurst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau dasselbe gedacht: heute nen geilen neuen char angelegt, grade vor 3 std noch prima hochleveln und dann sowas. wenn das so weiter geht kündig ich mein abo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geh jetzt southpark kucken, habe mir gerade die 1.serie gekauft und werde es "gerne" kucken "müssen"

scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cu alle, hoffentlich gehts bald wieder


----------



## Ril (27. Juni 2008)

Also... ich komm auch net rein.... aber die anderen, die vorher schon drin waren, die spielen munter weiter... schöne sch****.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ck007 (27. Juni 2008)

> ME2 und ich finds ne Frechheit. Ich habe nix gegen Blizzard ich finds ne tolle Firma mit vielen tollen Ideen/Spielen. Auch der Gm Support find ich suppi zb hab ich gestern ein GM Ticket geschrieben weil mein Wl mal gelöscht wurde.. Nach 3 Stunden warten stand immer noch"Wartezeit momentan nicht verfügbar" Heute Mittag stand mein Wl wieder da mit allen Items. Aber ich finds ne Frechheit das Blizzrad monatlich Millionen wenn nicht Milliarden macht, es aber nicht fertig bringt die Server ordentlich zum laufen zu bringen.... Das hat nix damit zu tun "Wuhäääääää kein WoW wuhäää". Stellt euch mal vor ich will mir ein Auto kaufen, ich weiss welches , wie , wann wo etc. Ich müsste nur noch zum Autohändler doch der sagt mir: Sry wir nehmen zwar viel Geld ein aber unser Autohaus ist heute geschlossen.



Sehe ich genauso!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (27. Juni 2008)

*Ada* schrieb:


> sooo liebe leute... wir armen kleinen suchtis...
> hier ein lösungsvorschlag von mir...
> 1.youtube auf und wow eingeben... da gibts iwas zu lachen, garantiert
> 2. iwo muss doch ein buch rumfliegen... lesen und tee trinken
> 3. naja.... weiterärgen xD




made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thavron (27. Juni 2008)

Hoffentlich kriegen wir ne Endschädigung.


----------



## Wildkätzchen (27. Juni 2008)

Ich ärger mich auch grad, dass es nicht geht, weil ich schon länger nicht mehr gespielt hatte und gerade jetzt so richtig Lust drauf habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na egal dann verkrümel ich mich mal mit einem Buch...

Aber das musste ja gerade heute sein wo ich nichts vorhabe und nicht mal Fußball läuft!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

also das die welt nun untergeht ist es nicht grad.. 
klar wollte ich nun auch bissi spielen und entspannen dabei ... aber naja.. wenn es bald nicht geht, hau ich mich ins bettchen und lese halt ein gutes buch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf dem lappy ruckelt eh das meiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elandil (27. Juni 2008)

Pterodactyl schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich war schuld - hab die Flamme in OG geklaut - sofort rausgeflogen und das wars....


----------



## Ráden (27. Juni 2008)

wen es wieder geht http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI&...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Galadith (27. Juni 2008)

Sunco schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> *"Aufgrund einer technischen Störung werden die EU- und FR-Server bis zum 28.06.2008, 8.30 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein. Das Problem wurde von unseren Technikern erkannt und wird im Moment behoben.
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."*
> ...



Ahhhh, okay wenigstens nen Lichtblick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was denkt ihr, was is da los?


----------



## Lurando (27. Juni 2008)

Ril schrieb:


> Also... ich komm auch net rein.... aber die anderen, die vorher schon drin waren, die spielen munter weiter... schöne sch****....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bin auch drin.....ich hab keine probleme läuft alles prima....schönen abend noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2008)

Sunco schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> *"Aufgrund einer technischen Störung werden die EU- und FR-Server bis zum 28.06.2008, 8.30 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein. Das Problem wurde von unseren Technikern erkannt und wird im Moment behoben.
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."*
> ...



Quelle? 99% Fake


----------



## Deathmaw (27. Juni 2008)

solick schrieb:


> kann mich bei wow nicht einloggen, er hängt beim Authentifizieren... einloggen ins wow-forum auch nicht mögich... gehts noch jemandem so?


komm auch net rein, als wärs net genug dass bg und arena server sown sind.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (27. Juni 2008)

Zarko schrieb:


> ja klar...aber der typ spricht allen aus dem herzen, nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaaaaaah


----------



## ck007 (27. Juni 2008)

> "Aufgrund einer technischen Störung werden die EU- und FR-Server bis zum 28.06.2008, 8.30 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein. Das Problem wurde von unseren Technikern erkannt und wird im Moment behoben.
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."



Naja wenigstens mal ne Info von dennen.


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

sir schrieb:


> ICH FINDE MEINEN SPIELER NICHT IM ARSENAL !!!



Ja, einige Server waren zu voll, deswegen wurde gewürfelt... deiner ist gelöscht...


----------



## Thavron (27. Juni 2008)

Also ich würd mich nich so aufregen wenn ich nich grad ne gute Karagruppe gehabt hätte .... -.- son Mist.


----------



## SportAss (27. Juni 2008)

wenn sie wahr wäre... blizz schreibt doch erst ne info zu heute wenn in zwei wochen neue bugs oder abstürze auftreten...


----------



## SportAss (27. Juni 2008)

wenn sie wahr wäre... blizz schreibt doch erst ne info zu heute wenn in zwei wochen neue bugs oder abstürze auftreten...


----------



## Dichtoschuki (27. Juni 2008)

GEHT WIDER


----------



## ExoHunter (27. Juni 2008)

Ráden schrieb:


> wen es wieder geht http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI&...feature=related
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist sooo Geil xD.


----------



## Fire bone (27. Juni 2008)

Sunco schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> *"Aufgrund einer technischen Störung werden die EU- und FR-Server bis zum 28.06.2008, 8.30 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein. Das Problem wurde von unseren Technikern erkannt und wird im Moment behoben.
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."*
> ...



Endlich wissen wir was sache ist. Danke.


----------



## maddrax (27. Juni 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vjo2Zxqacjc&feature=related

Das passiert dann wenn die Server noch länger down sind^^


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2008)

*Kann mich nach dem sechsten mal wieder einloggen*


----------



## Rhondara (27. Juni 2008)

Sunco schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> *"Aufgrund einer technischen Störung werden die EU- und FR-Server bis zum 28.06.2008, 8.30 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein. Das Problem wurde von unseren Technikern erkannt und wird im Moment behoben.
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."*
> ...



Ist jetzt nicht ernst, oder?

Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf den Freitagsabendraid gefreut und jetzt sind die Login-Server erst um halb 9 Sonnabendfrüh wiede da.

Verflucht.

Alles wegen´nem Disconnect.


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (27. Juni 2008)

Sunco schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> *"Aufgrund einer technischen Störung werden die EU- und FR-Server bis zum 28.06.2008, 8.30 Uhr nicht erreichbar sein. Das Problem wurde von unseren Technikern erkannt und wird im Moment behoben.
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten."*
> ...




Quelle?


----------



## Gork´ (27. Juni 2008)

Geht wieder


----------



## ExoHunter (27. Juni 2008)

Es geht wirklich wieder!

ZOCKEN


----------



## SpeedCoreMo (27. Juni 2008)

Leute denkt einfach mal nach:

Morgen ist die WWI

Irgendwas großes kommt auf uns zu, wer weiß was..... Die werden einfach alles nochmal säubern und polieren das morgen alles perfekt läuft


----------



## Missplastic (27. Juni 2008)

Bekomme jetzt die Meldung"Eine Anmeldung bei WOW ist momentan nicht möglich. Bitte versuchen Sie es später nochmal"
Prima  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (27. Juni 2008)

ES GEHT


----------



## Hephaistos11 (27. Juni 2008)

ich gebe auch mal meinen senf dazu. bei mir geht auch nicht mehr. ich finde das ist eine unverschämtheit. immerhin bezahlen wir für diese zeit. und das genau zum wochenende. wenn es wenigstens angekündigt gewsen wäre. aber nein. blizzard ist nicht in der lage nach stunden auf das problem zu antworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 

stimmt es geht wieder^^


----------



## Mumble (27. Juni 2008)

JUHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Der Orc (27. Juni 2008)

geht wieder hf und gl *hope das nicht nochmal alles off geht*


----------



## Leongas (27. Juni 2008)

solick schrieb:


> kann mich bei wow nicht einloggen, er hängt beim Authentifizieren... einloggen ins wow-forum auch nicht mögich... gehts noch jemandem so?



Jep kann mich auch nicht einloggen ^^ :-( hänge auch bei Authentifizieren und wow forum geht schon gar nicht 

*Hoffe auch das es Schnell wieder geht *


----------



## KING123KING123 (27. Juni 2008)

geht wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turtok (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir gwets wieda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ck007 (27. Juni 2008)

> wen es wieder geht http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI&...feature=related clap.gif xD



Der hammer!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thavron (27. Juni 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAA es geht wieder ... nur leider is meine Gruppe jetzt ohne mich losgezogen >.<


----------



## Ceilyn (27. Juni 2008)

hihi .. soo ich auch mal. .. 
konnte mich grad nach bissi warten wieder einloggen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


froehliches daddeln   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (27. Juni 2008)

ES GAYT WIEDER!


----------



## Schnuppel (27. Juni 2008)

Jupp eht wieder und dann fehler 134 Toll grummel


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (27. Juni 2008)

ck007 schrieb:


> Naja wenigstens mal ne Info von dennen.



Was für eine Info? Wenn die Server down sind, kann die Info ja kaum von Blizz sein!?


----------



## GeoRam2009 (27. Juni 2008)

super läüft wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## produkteur (27. Juni 2008)

die apokalypse is nah -.-


----------



## Assari (27. Juni 2008)

_*Es geht wieder!!!*_


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

juhu, jetzt hänge ich bei "verbindung".


----------



## 999 (27. Juni 2008)

login hängt / forum komme ich auch nicht rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also mal gemütlich auf der coutch mach


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2008)

Schnuppel schrieb:


> Jupp eht wieder und dan fehler 134 Toll grummel



owned


----------



## Gigafabi (27. Juni 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> also das die welt nun untergeht ist es nicht grad..
> klar wollte ich nun auch bissi spielen und entspannen dabei ... aber naja.. wenn es bald nicht geht, hau ich mich ins bettchen und lese halt ein gutes buch.
> 
> 
> ...



also auf meinem "lappy" ruckelt nix^^


----------



## gallatin8 (27. Juni 2008)

also kurze zusammenfassung:

Auf dem server Todeswache gab es heute einen Raid auf Ogrimmar das ursprünglich ein RP-Event war sich aber nach ogrimmar verlagert hat außerdem könnt ihr jetzt wieder


----------



## *Ada* (27. Juni 2008)

probierts nochmal es geht!!!!!!


----------



## Garrak (27. Juni 2008)

Geht wieder JUHUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## HappyChaos (27. Juni 2008)

naa endlich gehts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sm0k3R (27. Juni 2008)

LOiFT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich (: schön abend noch ;>


----------



## Kiryo (27. Juni 2008)

das gute is, ich kann mich wieder einloggen, das schlechte, er lädt mein realm nich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SportAss (27. Juni 2008)

Garrak schrieb:


> Geht wieder JUHUUUUUUU!!!!!




ja


----------



## ck007 (27. Juni 2008)

Es geht wieder !! xD


----------



## Schlaubel (27. Juni 2008)

Bei mir stand gerade eben das mein Account heute morgen verlängert wurde hab mich aber nich eingeloggt und meine daten hat niemand....i-was läuft da nich richtig...aber umsonst account verlängern...ich will nich sagen das ich was dagegen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baazul (27. Juni 2008)

Kiryo schrieb:


> das gute is, ich kann mich wieder einloggen, das schlechte, er lädt mein realm nich...


dito


----------



## scheiwalker (27. Juni 2008)

Valladion schrieb:


> Da hilft nur: GTA rausholen, alles niederballern



lOOl,
ich musste so derb lachen^^
das wärs, müsst ich aber die x-box anstecken...


----------



## ArschVomDienst (27. Juni 2008)

Kiryo schrieb:


> das gute is, ich kann mich wieder einloggen, das schlechte, er lädt mein realm nich...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Richtig! funktioniert nicht mit dem einloggen in den Realm


----------



## Mjuu (27. Juni 2008)

nice bei mir steht verbindung hergestellt. mehr nicht^^ tun tut sich auch nix -.-


----------



## Naarg (27. Juni 2008)

Geht wieder!!
*Kleider vom Leib reist und tanzt!*


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

na gut. bin ich wohl der einzige der noch nicht rauf kommt. *schreiendimkreislauf*


----------



## Thoor (27. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> werd erwachsen,hält ja keiner aus


Aha.Keks?Milch?Käse oder was willst du? Aufmerksamkeit? Die hast du jetz GZ und jetz gogo zurück in deine Höhle*stöckleininhöhlewerf*


----------



## Hepheisto (27. Juni 2008)

Ronny2505 schrieb:


> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> 
> ...



Naja die Site ist ja seit 4 Monaten mehr down als online.... also für mich nix neues^^


----------



## pitmen (27. Juni 2008)

Moin moin.
Vor ein paar Monaten gabs das selbe Problem schonmal. Damals hat jemand einen Tip gehabt wie man den Login Server sozusagen "von Hand" connectet. Hat bei mir super geklappt....
Finde diesen Link trotz SuFu nicht mehr... evtl. kann jemand helfen.

Fight on !


----------



## Ocian (27. Juni 2008)

Da die Server wieder gehen, gibt es ja auch keinen Grund mehr den Post weiter oben zu halten

UPDATE: Da es bei einigen immernoch zu Problemen kommt, ist der Thread erstmal wieder offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karoline07 (27. Juni 2008)

Gerrit_Schnell schrieb:


> die patchen grad für wotlk XD



hoffen wirs x)


----------



## fataly (27. Juni 2008)

Karoline07 schrieb:


> hoffen wirs x)


waaaaa geht bei mir noch nicht -.-


----------



## maddrax (27. Juni 2008)

Also auf Todeswache gehts aber auf meinen main Server leider nicht.


----------



## Scorpio (27. Juni 2008)

Über mehr als "Connected" kommt er bei einigen Realms nicht hinaus.

~ Echsenkessel PvP


----------



## Crazywigga (27. Juni 2008)

mhm... sturmangriff rp geht nicht ~.~
kenn ich irgendwo her >->


----------



## Hepheisto (27. Juni 2008)

einloggen geht aber realm laden tut er nicht, ich liebe den Nethersturm Realmpool, der beste Poool auf der ganzen WELT!


----------



## Preator (27. Juni 2008)

mist zu früh gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cymera (27. Juni 2008)

Crazywigga schrieb:


> mhm... sturmangriff rp geht nicht ~.~
> kenn ich irgendwo her >->



wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (27. Juni 2008)

Gehen, wer hat gesagt, die sie gehen....
Bei mir geht's nicht und bei vielen auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

jup, mal sturmangriff wieder. *wiederschreiendimkreisrennt* na gut, schaue ich mal die neue buffed show.


----------



## Helikon (27. Juni 2008)

einloggen so ja,komm aber nicht auf Server Echsenkessel.


----------



## BabyMilk (27. Juni 2008)

typisch immer die arschkarte


----------



## Nastharius (27. Juni 2008)

tja Sturmangriff...Nethersturm ist eher grad Netherflaute

am besten finde ich 'Verbindung hergestellt' ^^


----------



## Hepheisto (27. Juni 2008)

ja, naja wenn D3 rauskommt, werden die Spielerzahlen zurückgehen und aufm Nethersturm sind nur noch 30 spieler^^


----------



## Nastharius (27. Juni 2008)

ja da gönne ich dem Server wohl auch etwas Erhohlung ^^


----------



## Escaflowne54 (27. Juni 2008)

Von wegen die funktionieren!

Shatt. geht nicht


----------



## ArschVomDienst (27. Juni 2008)

ich will wieder spielen-.-


----------



## gulukat (27. Juni 2008)

Blizzard page auch down!!!


----------



## ArschVomDienst (27. Juni 2008)

blutkessel auch nicht.. ggf ist noch sturmangriff pool down.... man!


----------



## Shamanpower (27. Juni 2008)

Helikon schrieb:


> einloggen so ja,komm aber nicht auf Server Echsenkessel.


Hehe mein realm wie gesagt vor soner halben stunde hings bei Authentifizieren oder wie auch immer und jetz bei "Verbindung hergestellt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastharius (27. Juni 2008)

gulukat schrieb:


> Blizzard page auch down!!!




das ist doch schon die letzten Tage ständig so ^^


----------



## Rinkon (27. Juni 2008)

Viele Server gehen problemlos,nur Nethersturm mal wieder nicht,und gerade da hab ich heute das 68. Lvl erreichen wollen. Naja,dann eben morgen...


----------



## Fehlfunktion (27. Juni 2008)

LOL ? und dieser Threat gehört ins Buffed Forum o_O
Wenn du nicht einloggen kannst geh ins Forum von Blizz und whine da rum


----------



## gulukat (27. Juni 2008)

war vorhin drauf^^


----------



## Mjuu (27. Juni 2008)

und blutkessel geht mal wieder nicht -.- *


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

Fehlfunktion schrieb:


> LOL ? und dieser Threat gehört ins Buffed Forum o_O
> Wenn du nicht einloggen kannst geh ins Forum von Blizz und whine da rum




noe wollen wa nich wollen hir whinenxD


----------



## gulukat (27. Juni 2008)

Fehlfunktion schrieb:


> LOL ? und dieser Threat gehört ins Buffed Forum o_O
> Wenn du nicht einloggen kannst geh ins Forum von Blizz und whine da rum



geht das denn?


----------



## Bluesorc (27. Juni 2008)

@fehlfunktion die blizz foren gehn auch nicht 

und wers noch nicht weis der realmpool sturmangriff wurde wegen der auslastung des arenaturiners vorläufig runtergefahren mfg


----------



## t0bi018 (27. Juni 2008)

So,

jetzt geb ich auch mal mein Senf dazu :-)

Nachdem ich eine Seite in dem Thread hier gelesen hab, waren schon wieder 1 bzw. 2 neue da - hier geht also einiges :-)

Jetzt zu Blizzard..

Ich find, dafür dass wir jeden Monat "viel" Geld zahlen, um WoW spielen zu können, sollten auch vernünftige Server zur Verfügung stehen.
Bei mir im Geschäft haben wir für alles einen Ersatz-Server. Sei es für die "unnötigsten" Sachen und ich finde, sowas sollte sich Blizzard auch leisten können.
Es wird ja nicht so schwer sein, einen "Ersatz-Server" zu kaufen bzw. einzurichten :-) Zur Not richt ich ihn auch ein, kein Problem :-)
Und da ich vermute, dass Blizzard mehrere Millionen Gewinn macht, sollte es auch drin sein, einen Ersatz für den Ersatz-Server bereit zu haben.
Einfach alles "umswitchen" und gut ist.
Klar, es ist leichter gesagt als getan, aber hey, Blizzard ist keine kleine Firma, von dem her :-)

Naja..

Ich werd hier rumsitzen, mir die Threads durchlesen, ab und zu grinsen und warten...:-)


----------



## Eisdra (27. Juni 2008)

Fehlfunktion schrieb:


> LOL ? und dieser Threat gehört ins Buffed Forum o_O
> Wenn du nicht einloggen kannst geh ins Forum von Blizz und whine da rum


Wäre eine Option, gehen aber auch nicht. Außerdem schreibt man "Thread" und nicht "Threat" = Vergnügen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (27. Juni 2008)

ah danke für info


----------



## Nastharius (27. Juni 2008)

Bluesorc schrieb:


> @fehlfunktion die blizz foren gehn auch nicht
> 
> und wers noch nicht weis der realmpool sturmangriff wurde wegen der auslastung des arenaturiners vorläufig runtergefahren mfg




ich hasse diese PvP Mist immer mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

Bluesorc schrieb:


> @fehlfunktion die blizz foren gehn auch nicht
> 
> und wers noch nicht weis der realmpool sturmangriff wurde wegen der auslastung des arenaturiners vorläufig runtergefahren mfg




danke für die info^^


----------



## BabyMilk (27. Juni 2008)

Ach ja, trotzdem immer hat Sturmangriff die Arschkarte =p


----------



## Kazua (27. Juni 2008)

gulukat schrieb:


> geht das denn?




kannn ja nicht sein bin im ts und manche spielen noch und auff einen server spielen der off ist? naja geht meiner meinung nach nicht


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

aber wie lange der realmpool off sein soll steht nich fest oder ^.^


----------



## Escaflowne54 (27. Juni 2008)

um 5 uhr kommt ein Hotfix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danbar (27. Juni 2008)

menno...wohl nix mit bg heute


----------



## Eisdra (27. Juni 2008)

Kazua schrieb:


> kannn ja nicht sein bin im ts und manche spielen noch und auff einen server spielen der off ist? naja geht meiner meinung nach nicht


Wer sich nicht ausgeloggt hat, der ist auch weiterhin im Spiel. Wer aber über die Login-Server muss, kann es aktuell vergessen.


----------



## ArschVomDienst (27. Juni 2008)

was sturmangriff bleibt jetzt down oder was?


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

So ,

wenn ich so ein Mist höre wegen arena auslastung einen ganzen realmpool runterfahren , haha , und dann müssen nicht pvp'ler darunter leiden , kann ja wohl nicht angehen , sollen die doch dann statt realmpools runterfahren , die scheiss pvp kacke stoppen und dafür nen neuen server bereitstellen.

Wenn Blizz so weiter macht kauft keiner das neue addon !!!


----------



## Beka (27. Juni 2008)

ich hab chars auf 3 servern. auf 2 server komm ich rauf, aber nicht auf den server wo ich im moment aktiv spiele. denke also nicht das es am login server liegt, gehe mal eher von ner technischen störung oder einem sogenannten "notfall patch" aus. wäre ja nicht das erste mal. und wenn man sich mal anschaut wie verbugged zB die arena momentan ist wäre das wohl die sinnvollste erklärung...


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

wäre ich besser nie raus gegangen bier hohl -.- würd ich jezz noch spiel xD


----------



## Hepheisto (27. Juni 2008)

Bluesorc schrieb:


> @fehlfunktion die blizz foren gehn auch nicht
> 
> und wers noch nicht weis der realmpool sturmangriff wurde wegen der auslastung des arenaturiners vorläufig runtergefahren mfg




Nethersturm is doch Sturmangriff oder?^^
Bin grad bisserl verwirrt


----------



## Rinkon (27. Juni 2008)

Bluesorc schrieb:


> @fehlfunktion die blizz foren gehn auch nicht
> 
> und wers noch nicht weis der realmpool sturmangriff wurde wegen der auslastung des arenaturiners vorläufig runtergefahren mfg



Falls diese Info stimmen sollte,frag ich jetzt mal ganz einfach: Was soll dieser Scheiß?
Ich zahle 13€ im Monat an Blizz,bis vor ein paar Wochen waren die Latenzen unmenschlich hoch,und nun das.
Ist WWI= Probleme von WoW passé?

Langsam aber sicher hab auch ich die Schnauze voll,wenn ich nicht mal am WE,wo ich ein bisschen mehr Zeit habe,WoW spielen kann.


----------



## Escaflowne54 (27. Juni 2008)

Jintou schrieb:


> wäre ich besser nie raus gegangen bier hohl -.- würd ich jezz noch spiel xD





Wie geil....hab mich gerade schlapp-gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht geht ihr auch alle mal raus ein bisschen frische Luft atmen!


----------



## Beka (27. Juni 2008)

um 5 uhr werden alle server neu gestratet um nen hotfix aufzuspielen. steht seid ein paar min auf der login-seite


----------



## Darkofmoon (27. Juni 2008)

Beka schrieb:


> um 5 uhr werden alle server neu gestratet um nen hotfix aufzuspielen. steht seid ein paar min auf der login-seite





schön aber wan kan man den wider ma zocken??? ers tnach 5 ?????-.- blizz und da für bezalt man -.-sorry so denke ich und einige andre


----------



## Knowing (27. Juni 2008)

Nethersturm geht noch immer net und ja der Realmpool ist Sturmangriff xD

Schönen Abend an alle Nethersturmler wird wohl heute nix mehr :-(


----------



## Eisdra (27. Juni 2008)

Beka schrieb:


> um 5 uhr werden alle server neu gestratet um nen hotfix aufzuspielen. steht seid ein paar min auf der login-seite


Und das hat was mit dem Login-Problem zu tun? Ich kann das nicht rauslesen.

Ich komme bis zum Charakter-Bildschirm, aber keine Chars da. Betrifft wohl nur ... muahahaha ... wieder mal ... Sturmangriff.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oldhag (27. Juni 2008)

Guten Abend.
Wie lange soll man sich dieses Drama von Blizz noch ansehen? Da entwickeln die "klugen Köpfe" immer neue Adds aber das die alten erstmal reibungslos funktionieren bekommen sie nicht hin.
Gestern schon den ganzen Tag Fehler und Abstürtze bei den BGs (von mehreren Spielern des Servers Shat noch am Abend bemängelt) bis hin zu lustigen Surfaktionen durch BGs und nun das hier. 
Macht man sich nicht erst dann auf zu "neuen Ufern" wenn die alten gesichert sind?
Also den grossen Einbruch wird Blizz ja nicht erleben, aber so langsam ist doch wohl die Frage erlaubt wohin das viele Geld fliesst das sie an uns verdienen?? - in neue und bessere Technik offensichtlich nicht. Aber was brauchen wir Technik und Server die funktionieren, es ist doch wichtiger noch mehr Kohle in Werbung u. ä. zu stecken damit noch mehr Leutz monatlich Geld für den sich steigernden Wahnsinn des Nichtfunktionierens investieren.


----------



## ArschVomDienst (27. Juni 2008)

sturmangriff >Blutkessel > zum kotzen


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

Escaflowne54 schrieb:


> Wie geil....hab mich gerade schlapp-gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




^^ iwoher muss der alk ja kommen hab leider kein bruder oder sista die ich schicken kann >.> naja warten wir bis moin ^^


----------



## Mjuu (27. Juni 2008)

Knowing schrieb:


> Nethersturm geht noch immer net und ja der Realmpool ist Sturmangriff xD
> 
> Schönen Abend an alle Nethersturmler wird wohl heute nix mehr :-(



genau wie blutkessel...-.-


----------



## Elsterglanz (27. Juni 2008)

und heute iss nich mal Fussball zum speien


----------



## ArschVomDienst (27. Juni 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> genau wie blutkessel...-.-


alli oder horde  ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

wissen hier eigentlich einige was da für komplexe technik hinter steckt? macht es doch mal besser, programmiert ihr ein mmorpg und lasst es reibungslos laufen. ohne aussetzer und sowas. ihr könnt auch nicht drüber urteilen was da für server benutzt werden. wenn es euch nicht passt, ja ich weiß.. blöder spruch, aber, dann hört auf mit spielen.

und ja, ich komme von die aldor. aber ich rege mich nicht auf.


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

Nur das viele aus meiner gilde laut ts weiter speieln und nun ihre grossen raids alle knicken können da die hälfte nicht reinkommt , aber so ist blizz halt keine stellungsnahme da ja auch die offizielle seite down ist , was ja der grösste witz ist.

MAl sehen wie viele sich das neue addon holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (27. Juni 2008)

ArschVomDienst schrieb:


> alli oder horde  ?



ally =)
and you?


----------



## Baazul (27. Juni 2008)

Festung der Stürme wird immer unerträglicher..

Andauernt down, und verbuggt ohne ende.

manchmal sind bg's beendet, und man kann nicht rausgehen, und letztens bei einem geplänkel das gegnerische team besiegt und trotzdem ging das match weiter.

Edit: Nu mach ich aber was anderes ^^


----------



## ArschVomDienst (27. Juni 2008)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ally =)
> and you?


me too, wie heißten  ?=)


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wissen hier eigentlich einige was da für komplexe technik hinter steckt? macht es doch mal besser, programmiert ihr ein mmorpg und lasst es reibungslos laufen. ohne aussetzer und sowas. ihr könnt auch nicht drüber urteilen was da für server benutzt werden. wenn es euch nicht passt, ja ich weiß.. blöder spruch, aber, dann hört auf mit spielen.
> 
> und ja, ich komme von die aldor. aber ich rege mich nicht auf.




das ist mir klar , aber dann sollte man bevor mean ein neues addon auf den markt bringt um noch mehr kohle zu scheffeln , das aktuelle addon sehr gut zum laufen bringen und nicht so ein schrott abliefern wie hier , zumal bei dem neuen addon eh neue server her müssen da jetzt ja schon ende im schacht ist mit der serverleistung


----------



## BuzzerBeater (27. Juni 2008)

Bei mir geht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (27. Juni 2008)

Cyrodiil schrieb:


> das ist mir klar , aber dann sollte man bevor mean ein neues addon auf den markt bringt um noch mehr kohle zu scheffeln , das aktuelle addon sehr gut zum laufen bringen und nicht so ein schrott abliefern wie hier




Wen wow bc schrott ist dan Spiel nicht Meher?


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Wen wow bc schrott ist dan Spiel nicht Meher?




bei den viele bugs ist das für mich schrott , nur abbrüche seit monaten und dann sowas hier , packen die server immer voller , kein wunder das so kommt wie heute


----------



## Elsterglanz (27. Juni 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> wissen hier eigentlich einige was da für komplexe technik hinter steckt? macht es doch mal besser, programmiert ihr ein mmorpg und lasst es reibungslos laufen. ohne aussetzer und sowas. ihr könnt auch nicht drüber urteilen was da für server benutzt werden. wenn es euch nicht passt, ja ich weiß.. blöder spruch, aber, dann hört auf mit spielen.
> 
> und ja, ich komme von die aldor. aber ich rege mich nicht auf.


hm aber das Spiel läuft ja nun nicht erst seit gestern und Freitag ist auch ein echt blöder Zeitpunkt für sowas da werden sich die Leute ja mal luft machen können und den einen oder anderen Euro kostet das ja auch oder wie oder was oder warum


----------



## Oldhag (27. Juni 2008)

Und genau das ist es...Wenn man will, dann findet man einen Weg was zu sagen. Aber dieser alberne Spruch: "Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis" Sry, aber der is von Blizz einfach mal ausgelutscht. Wollen die uns denn verstehen?? Also Buffed is wohl die bekannteste Plattform und die Leute von Blizz schlafen auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) also kann man da sicher nen Weg zur Kommunikation zu den Spieler finden - WENN MAN WILL.

Und was rogrammieren angeht...lol...mehr bleibt mir da nich zu sagen, weil 1. JA mehr als einmal getan!!, 2. Werde ich von Millionen von Spielern bezahlt so das ich für nen reibungslosen ablauf sorgen muss oder Blizz???


----------



## t0bi018 (27. Juni 2008)

allgemeine frage:

könnt ihr euch jetzt eigentlich wieder einloggen?


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juni 2008)

Cyrodiil schrieb:


> bei den viele bugs ist das für mich schrott , nur abbrüche seit monaten und dann sowas hier , packen die server immer voller , kein wunder das so kommt wie heute


Ständig Abbrüche seit Monaten? Vielleicht liegt es auch an deinem Rechner/Verbindung? Ich habe seit Monaten keine Probleme mit WoW, bis auf zwei kleine Probleme beim einloggen. Kleiner Tipp: Hör auf zu spielen, dann brauchst dich nicht ärgern. 

Edit:
Die Server sind übrigens nicht voller geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

t0bi018 schrieb:


> allgemeine frage:
> 
> könnt ihr euch jetzt eigentlich wieder einloggen?



ne immer noch nicht , denke das wird heute auch nichts , aber blizz wird schon so einige mails bekommen wo die ja was scxchreiben müssen, aber die sind ja auch nicht in der lage ihr hp am laufen zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ständig Abbrüche seit Monaten? Vielleicht liegt es auch an deinem Rechner/Verbindung? Ich habe seit Monaten keine Probleme mit WoW, bis auf zwei kleine Probleme beim einloggen. Kleiner Tipp: Hör auf zu spielen, dann brauchst dich nicht ärgern.



jup, so sehe ich das auch. bis auf ein paar kleinere dinger lief wow einwandfrei. einige leute suchen auch immer was zu meckern.


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ständig Abbrüche seit Monaten? Vielleicht liegt es auch an deinem Rechner/Verbindung? Ich habe seit Monaten keine Probleme mit WoW, bis auf zwei kleine Probleme beim einloggen. Kleiner Tipp: Hör auf zu spielen, dann brauchst dich nicht ärgern.
> 
> Edit:
> Die Server sind übrigens nicht voller geworden
> ...


voller meine ich nicht  nur patchen die immer was neuees drauf und demnächst noch das neue addon wo dann die leistung ganz abschmiert.

und ich spiele nu am we wegen rl , also kann ich mich ja wohl mal was aufregen wenn so ne kacke schon fast 2 stunden geht hier u8nd keinerlei aussagen von blizz kommt  nur das die um 5 die server runterfahren lol , aber auf das jetztige prob. wird nicht eingegangen.


----------



## Mjuu (27. Juni 2008)

ArschVomDienst schrieb:


> me too, wie heißten  ?=)


sry hab deine antwort iwie verpeilt ^.^

heiße Mju ;>

und du?


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2008)

So ungefähr war meine Reaktion -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBVmfIUR1DA


----------



## Traklar (27. Juni 2008)

Denk mal das wir vor Morgenfrüh nichtmehr reinkommen werden. Die Server sind zur Zeit eh komisch drauf, vor einer Stunde etwa war ich AdS, Allianz führt 1400 zu 70 mit 4 Base und was ist in 1ner Sec hat die Horde 2000 Punkte und gewinnt..... -.-. Was da Blizzard wieder gemacht hat, hoffe das es morgen wieder geht.


----------



## Brixx (27. Juni 2008)

Ich kann dieses Phänomen nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir vollzieht sich der Log-In-Vorgang wie gewohnt.


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

Brixx schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Phänomen nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir vollzieht sich der Log-In-Vorgang wie gewohnt.



auf welchen server biste denn und welcher realmpool


----------



## ArschVomDienst (27. Juni 2008)

Eomér ... kenn dich irgendwie net^^


----------



## Hishabye (27. Juni 2008)

Also wow hat heute echt einen an der Waffel oO

Als ich mich mit meinem Irrwisch wiederbelebt habe, und bei mir auf den Bildschirm wieder ganz heile war...
war ich bei meinem Freund der genau neben mir sitzt und auch wow spielt...EIN IRWISCH AUFN TIGER!!!
Kein Scherz jetzt...zeig ich euch mal den Screen, den hat mein Freund gemacht, da es ja nur auf seinem 
Bildschirm zu sehn war!

Auch als ich geritten hab, war ich noch als Irrwisch zu sehn xD Das ging erst weg, als mich auf nen Greifen
setzte und davon flog 

Aber mir den Einlog-Probs hatten auch welche Leute aus unsere Gilde zu kämpfen !


----------



## Galadith (27. Juni 2008)

t0bi018 schrieb:


> allgemeine frage:
> 
> könnt ihr euch jetzt eigentlich wieder einloggen?



Jop, alles wieder okay.


----------



## Brixx (27. Juni 2008)

Meinen Realmpool hab ich gerade nicht parat, da mich das aufgrund meines Desinteresses am PvP-Geschehen nicht berührt hat.
Aber ich spiele auf dem Server Alleria.


----------



## Mjuu (27. Juni 2008)

ArschVomDienst schrieb:


> Eomér ... kenn dich irgendwie net^^


hab dich bisher auch noch nirgendswo gesehen^^

bist pvpler, pve'ler?
rasse, klasse?


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

t0bi018 schrieb:


> allgemeine frage:
> 
> könnt ihr euch jetzt eigentlich wieder einloggen?





ne kann ich nicht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtar (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir gehts wieder


----------



## ArschVomDienst (27. Juni 2008)

pvpler
Nachtelfin, Hunter
und selbst?


----------



## Asgadir (27. Juni 2008)

Songq schrieb:


> *Wie kann man sich so ne Signatur machen wo der Char von einem ist?*


http://wow.gamona.de/


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

Cyrodiil schrieb:


> und ich spiele nu am we wegen rl , also kann ich mich ja wohl mal was aufregen wenn so ne kacke schon fast 2 stunden geht hier u8nd keinerlei aussagen von blizz kommt  nur das die um 5 die server runterfahren lol , aber auf das jetztige prob. wird nicht eingegangen.



was kann blizz dafür wenn du nur am we zeit hast? und das blizz nicht näher auf probleme eingeht, ist zwar nicht ok aber sie handeln nun mal so. und das schon seit mehreren jahren glaube ich. die leute bleiben bei wow auch wenn sie rummeckern, klingt komisch ist aber so. kurz gesagt, blizz kann es sich leisten.


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> was kann blizz dafür wenn du nur am we zeit hast? und das blizz nicht näher auf probleme eingeht, ist zwar nicht ok aber sie handeln nun mal so. und das schon seit mehreren jahren glaube ich. die leute bleiben bei wow auch wenn sie rummeckern, klingt komisch ist aber so. kurz gesagt, blizz kann es sich leisten.




bin ja auch ein normal arbeitenter mensch der noch soziale kontakte hat und sich nicht nur vor wow setzt und da in seiner welt lebt , schön blöd wenn man sich von blizz so verararschen lässt , werde eh wenn addon kommt aufhören und d3 zocken


----------



## NoGravitá (27. Juni 2008)

blizzard kann sich garnix erlauben,die haben dafür zu sorgen das die server laufen..schluss endlich geht es hier um geld,was jeder von uns da rein haut..mal vorgestellt keiner haut da mehr geld rein..dann raucht denen der hintern.


----------



## t0bi018 (27. Juni 2008)

was mich am meisten nervt ist, dass gerade heute bzw. vorher meine game card abgelaufen ist, ich also zuerst auf http://www.wow-europe.com/de muss, um meine neue gc zu aktivieren...:S
naja..jetzt warten wir mal..der abend ist ja noch jung :-)


----------



## Mulukukku (27. Juni 2008)

geht doch alles wieder


----------



## t0bi018 (27. Juni 2008)

auf http://www.wow-europe.com/ komm ich aber nicht !?!?! :-)


----------



## NoGravitá (27. Juni 2008)

Mulukukku schrieb:


> geht doch alles wieder


es geht garnichts^^


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

bei machen geht es kommt aufn realmpool an^^


----------



## t0bi018 (27. Juni 2008)

@jintou

auf welchem bist du und gehts bei dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t0bi018 (27. Juni 2008)

waahh..s geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die "main"seite (main hahaha :-) www.wow-europe.com geht nicht, die account-seite dafür schon :-)

also ich bin weg,
waren schöne 25 seiten..sind vorallem ziemlich schnell zusammen gekommen! :-)


----------



## Sphìnxi (27. Juni 2008)

könnt ihr mir mal erzählen warum ich nur auf festung der stürme net rein komme und auf den anderen servern ja? Ich frag mich ab und zu wozu man so viel geld ausgibt um zu spielen und es immer nur probleme gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dapavo (27. Juni 2008)

hallo

geht immer noch nicht 

das scheinen richtige schnarchnasen zu sein

kopf runter und wegducken

gruß


----------



## Greka (27. Juni 2008)

so ein mist - komme auf jeden realm, ausser auf den von meinem main - Die Aldor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

t0bi018 schrieb:


> @jintou
> 
> auf welchem bist du und gehts bei dir?
> 
> ...




Echsenkessel bin ich realmbool sturmangriff^^


----------



## Sieker (27. Juni 2008)

MH ich komm nich mehr auf die die neuen server (blutkessel, echsenkessel usw) !  Auf die alten thrall und so komm ich noch ist voll komisch !!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> blizzard kann sich garnix erlauben,die haben dafür zu sorgen das die server laufen..schluss endlich geht es hier um geld,was jeder von uns da rein haut..mal vorgestellt keiner haut da mehr geld rein..dann raucht denen der hintern.



blizz garantiert leider nicht für 24h erreichbarkeit der server.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (27. Juni 2008)

Jo bei mir auch geht jetzt aber wieder, seit 19:30 bis jetzt ging es nicht...OMG 3 ganze Stunden warten...xD


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2008)

Sphìnxi schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir mal erzählen warum ich nur auf festung der stürme net rein komme und auf den anderen servern ja? Ich frag mich ab und zu wozu man so viel geld ausgibt um zu spielen und es immer nur probleme gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lesen bildet, mein Lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Es hängt vom Realmpool ab


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

dapavo schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> geht immer noch nicht
> 
> ...



schnarchnasen ist leicht untertrieben ,a ber ich halte mich mit meiner meinung über blizz lieber zurück , man ändert die eh nicht , die sollten mal was dazu schrieben im anmelde fenster die ..


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. Juni 2008)

Der Login Server is da... der CharServer scheint weg zu sein.

Ich komme beim Lgoin bis "Verbindung hergestellt" mit abbrechen Knopf, drücke ich abbrechen komme ich zur Realmliste (alle online). Wähle ich meinen Realm aus komme ich zur Charakterliste, diese ist leer und ich sehe wieder das "Verbindung hergestellt" Fenster <_<


----------



## Greka (27. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Der Login Server is da... der CharServer scheint weg zu sein.
> 
> Ich komme beim Lgoin bis "Verbindung hergestellt" mit abbrechen Knopf, drücke ich abbrechen komme ich zur Realmliste (alle online). Wähle ich meinen Realm aus komme ich zur Charakterliste, diese ist leer und ich sehe wieder das "Verbindung hergestellt" Fenster <_<


Dito - habe das gleiche Problem - Schade eigentlich, wo ich doch grade feierabend habe


----------



## Sieker (27. Juni 2008)

naja ist ja mal wieder typisch blizzard und mein bruder ist schön auf echsenkessel am zocken ^^ bestimmt weil der schon vor dem abschiss on war ^^


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> blizz garantiert leider nicht für 24h erreichbarkeit der server.



für was zahlt man dann für einen monat , demnächst sollte man pro onlinezeit bezahlen können , wwäre enorm billiger , würde sich für alle lohnen ausser für blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2008)

*"Die Aldor"* funktioniert .. jedenfalls bei mir


----------



## BabyMilk (27. Juni 2008)

ohja =P


----------



## mofsens (27. Juni 2008)

heult halt rum das ihr mal bissl nich zocken koennt..kinder ey -.-


edit: bevor jmd rumheult, rechnet euch aus wieviel eure 13 euro im monat auf eine stunde gerechnet sind un wenn ihr immernoch heult das die kohle kriegen un server sin mal 1-2stunen down, kann euch niemand mehr helfen


----------



## Greka (27. Juni 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> *"Die Aldor"* funktioniert .. jedenfalls bei mir


bei mir und meinem bruder immernoch nicht.


----------



## BabyMilk (27. Juni 2008)

Shattrath will nicht und wehe ich muss bis 5 Uhr morgens warten -.-


----------



## Greka (27. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> heult halt rum das ihr mal bissl nich zocken koennt..kinder ey -.-


ich finde, dass geht sich nicht darum, dass man nicht zocken kann, sondern das man zocken will. mir ists relativ egal, aber ich möchte den abend nicht vorm radio verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrodiil (27. Juni 2008)

so mal sehen was morgen ist , da ist mir die zeit zu schade weiter zu warten , werde was fernsheen und ein schönens kaltes bier trinken und mich dann schlafen legen und sehen was dann morgen abend geht oder nicht geht.

bye und gut nächtle


----------



## Eisdra (27. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> heult halt rum das ihr mal bissl nich zocken koennt..kinder ey -.-


Machen wir ja, hoffe es passt dir so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2008)

Roflol ... -.-

Da war ich kurz im Spiel, und BAM! Disconnect


----------



## Tristan0710 (27. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> bei mir und meinem bruder immernoch nicht.



Bei mir geht er auch nicht.


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir funzen alle Realms mit Auslastung ab Mittel. "Empfohlen" und "Niedrig" laufen nicht.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2008)

Toll das war's .. nach dem Disc. das gleiche Problem wie vorher .. "Verbindung hergestellt" .. Kopf->Tisch .. Kopf trifft Tisch kritisch


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> ich finde, dass geht sich nicht darum, dass man nicht zocken kann, sondern das man zocken will. mir ists relativ egal, aber ich möchte den abend nicht vorm radio verbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




^^ machs wie ich nimm dir en bier und guck tv ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Roflol ... -.-
> 
> Da war ich kurz im Spiel, und BAM! Disconnect



heh. jup, hatte ich vorhin auch.


----------



## Chrisnails (27. Juni 2008)

hatte einer von euch schon mal einen ausfall bei einem server den ihr betreibt??

das is nicht lustig, und es wird sicher alles verfügbare da rein gesteckt.

jeder der bisschen ahnung von server-technologie hat, weis, dass eine 100% verfügbarkeit einfach nicht möglich ist..
gebt den jungs mal bisschen zeit.

lg chris


----------



## Tribola93 (27. Juni 2008)

Mitten in MH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geht jetzt aber wieder


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. Juni 2008)

Chrisnails schrieb:


> hatte einer von euch schon mal einen ausfall bei einem server den ihr betreibt??
> 
> das is nicht lustig, und es wird sicher alles verfügbare da rein gesteckt.
> 
> ...



Ja hatte ich, sogar mit massivem Datenverlust an Benutzerdaten. DAS ist nicht lustig... <_<


----------



## Greka (27. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Also bei mir funzen alle Realms mit Auslastung ab Mittel. "Empfohlen" und "Niedrig" laufen nicht.


stimmt, das habe ich auch. schade, aber was solls - radio ist auch okay


----------



## CoHanni (27. Juni 2008)

bei mir auch, Echsenkessel funkt bei mir auch nicht *grumel*


----------



## Chrisnails (27. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Ja hatte ich, sogar mit massivem Datenverlust an Benutzerdaten. DAS ist nicht lustig... <_<



dann hoff ma mal das es keinen "datenverlust'" gibt^^


----------



## Greka (27. Juni 2008)

laufen bei euch die homepages von blizzard und wow-europe? bei mir kommen fehler auf - hoffentlich ist bei denen kein super gau...


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> bei mir auch, Echsenkessel funkt bei mir auch nicht *grumel*




welche rasse?^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Juni 2008)

Chrisnails schrieb:


> dann hoff ma mal das es keinen "datenverlust'" gibt^^



das gab es soweit ich weiß, noch überhaupt nicht bei blizz. und da muss ich ehrlich sagen, hut ab. weil wenn so etwas eintreten sollte, dann könnten hier einige leute rummaulen.


----------



## Erpur (27. Juni 2008)

hautsache das dauert nicht die ganze nacht


----------



## CoHanni (27. Juni 2008)

Jintou schrieb:


> welche rasse?^^



Tauren Schamanin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (27. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> laufen bei euch die homepages von blizzard und wow-europe? bei mir kommen fehler auf - hoffentlich ist bei denen kein super gau...




Ich will nicht wissen wie die Jungs in Paris gerade am schwitzen sind... x)


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Tauren Schamanin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dein name is wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisnails (27. Juni 2008)

die GMs werden ein fest feiern, halb soviel arbeit, wenn nur jeder 2te rein kann^^

ne scherz beiseite, bei denen is devcon5 ....


----------



## CoHanni (27. Juni 2008)

Jintou schrieb:


> dein name is wie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sarlea, ohne irgendwelchen apostrophen oder dacherl, oder irgendsowas^^


----------



## Indoras (27. Juni 2008)

Wie ist es mit denen auf Sturmangriff die Online waren als das losging? sind die jetzt auch rausgeflogen oder können die jetzt spielen?
Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, also Sorry wenn das schon gefragt und beantwortet wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens spiele auf Shattrath Allianz ^^


----------



## mastergamer (27. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen wie die Jungs in Paris gerade am schwitzen sind... x)




/sign 

xD


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Sarlea, ohne irgendwelchen apostrophen oder dacherl, oder irgendsowas^^




ok hmm kenn dich leider nich =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber is ja schonma en anfang^^ schreib dich ma wenns iwann wieder geht ma ingame an


----------



## Eisdra (27. Juni 2008)

Indoras schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit denen auf Sturmangriff die Online waren als das losging? sind die jetzt auch rausgeflogen oder können die jetzt spielen?
> Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, also Sorry wenn das schon gefragt und beantwortet wurde.
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, die sind brav am zocken. Wer aber ausloggt, der ist draussen.



Greka schrieb:


> laufen bei euch die homepages von blizzard und wow-europe? bei mir kommen fehler auf - hoffentlich ist bei denen kein super gau...


Ich hoffe ganz was anderes...

Aber ja - die Foren sind mal on, dann off. Anmelden ging nicht. Dann wieder Sites off.

Auf diversen Realms kann ich mich a) einloggen und b) Char erstellen. Spielen geht auch.


----------



## CoHanni (27. Juni 2008)

Jintou schrieb:


> ok hmm kenn dich leider nich =(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hoffe mal das geht heute irgendwann wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  möcht heut noch was mit meiner gilde machen, die kennst du vielleicht, der name lautet "Nuffies"


ps: bis es soweit ist, schnapp ich mir ein paar tomaten und schau tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greka (27. Juni 2008)

Eisdra schrieb:


> Aber ja - die Foren sind mal on, dann off. Anmelden ging nicht. Dann wieder Sites off.
> 
> Auf diversen Realms kann ich mich a) einloggen und b) Char erstellen. Spielen geht auch.


Die Foren laufen soweit ich weiß auf eigenen Servern.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> ne scherz beiseite, bei denen is devcon5 ....


Also wenn schon dann De*f*con und nicht 5 sondern 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (27. Juni 2008)

Shattrath geht bei mir auch nicht aber Malygos geht es, dachte schon es liegt daran da ich meine hexe gerade transe

Da muß man wohl warten bis es wieder geht heul


----------



## Mopped- (27. Juni 2008)

Na Toll .. da is die Freundin einmal im Urlaub und man kann in ruhe Daddeln ... und dann ... Sowas ... *arghgmlpuhnerv* ...

Schicksal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... whatever ... BIER+TV ... was solls


----------



## Eisdra (27. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> Die Foren laufen soweit ich weiß auf eigenen Servern.


Das kann schon sein, die waren - wie die Website - auch off. Diese Probleme sind aber schon in den letzten Tagen vermehrt aufgetreten. Wie auch immer - ich wollte doch was meinem Pet kochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisnails (27. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also wenn schon dann De*f*con und nicht 5 sondern 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, 
stimmt, scheint als wären blizz nicht die einzigen die etwas abwesend sind heute :


----------



## BabyMilk (27. Juni 2008)

Shattrath_ Auslastung niedrig
...


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal das geht heute irgendwann wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




alles kalr hf^^ jaa nuffies kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (27. Juni 2008)

Jintou schrieb:


> alles kalr hf^^ jaa nuffies kenn ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei dem geschrei, was wir ab und zu veranstalten, ist es schwer uns nicht zu kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> bei dem geschrei, was wir ab und zu veranstalten, ist es schwer uns nicht zu kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




is dasn ritual oder was weil immer in og /y NUFF NUFF xD


----------



## CoHanni (27. Juni 2008)

Jintou schrieb:


> is dasn ritual oder was weil immer in og /y NUFF NUFF xD


das gehört zu unserer gilde, wenn wir jemanden von uns sehen, bejubeln wir ihn und Nuffen halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gestern, sind wir nackt durch sw und haben auch Nuff durch die gegend geschrien, leider sind ja nicht mehr viele allys bei uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> das gehört zu unserer gilde, wenn wir jemanden von uns sehen, bejubeln wir ihn und Nuffen halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




colle sache eig hab ich ma allein gemacht mit mienem schurkenxD nicht mehr viele allis? die gewinnen jdes scheiß bg bis auf ws xD


----------



## Sirauron (27. Juni 2008)

Hach herlich, 
ich komme von der Abreit und kann mich flux einloggen.
Das Problem scheint nun erstmal behoben,oder gibts immernoch welche bei denen es nicht funktioniert?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Sir


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

Sirauron schrieb:


> Hach herlich,
> ich komme von der Abreit und kann mich flux einloggen.
> Das Problem scheint nun erstmal behoben,oder gibts immernoch welche bei denen es nicht fubktioniert?
> 
> ...




immer noch das selbe wie vor 3 std xD kein einloggen möglich auch warscheinlich erst moin bei mir


----------



## Chrisnails (27. Juni 2008)

Sirauron schrieb:


> ...oder gibts immernoch welche bei denen es nicht fubktioniert?



*handheb*


----------



## Greka (27. Juni 2008)

Sirauron schrieb:


> Hach herlich,
> ich komme von der Abreit und kann mich flux einloggen.
> Das Problem scheint nun erstmal behoben,oder gibts immernoch welche bei denen es nicht fubktioniert?
> 
> ...


kann mich jetzt überhaupt nimmer einloggen...

edit: so, mein realm ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirauron (27. Juni 2008)

Jintou schrieb:


> immer noch das selbe wie vor 3 std xD kein einloggen möglich auch warscheinlich erst moin bei mir



Versuchs mal auf Malganis, da kannst du ja zum ausweichen ein wenig rumtwinken. ^^

Gruß Sir


----------



## Darkofmoon (27. Juni 2008)

Sirauron schrieb:


> Hach herlich,
> ich komme von der Abreit und kann mich flux einloggen.
> Das Problem scheint nun erstmal behoben,oder gibts immernoch welche bei denen es nicht fubktioniert?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mopped- (27. Juni 2008)

Jups.... nix funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ach menno das macht doch keinen spaß ^^ ...


----------



## CoHanni (27. Juni 2008)

Jintou schrieb:


> colle sache eig hab ich ma allein gemacht mit mienem schurkenxD nicht mehr viele allis? die gewinnen jdes scheiß bg bis auf ws xD



ja LEIDER! ich glaub das ist einer der wenigen realms wo die allianz im 70 bg gewinnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> kann mich jetzt überhaupt nimmer einloggen...




hmm ich schon komm bis zum realm auswahl fenster aber mein server gibbet nimmer ^.^


----------



## MeisterEder135 (27. Juni 2008)

also ich habe immer noch probleme mich auf dem server Festung der Stürme einzuloggen....meine twink server funzen ohne probs aber der funst wieder net voll blöde

mfg Meister Eder


----------



## Jintou (27. Juni 2008)

Sirauron schrieb:


> Versuchs mal auf Malganis, da kannst du ja zum ausweichen ein wenig rumtwinken. ^^
> 
> Gruß Sir




hab ich mir auch ma überlegt aber ich mach kein twink hab imo genug zu tun so kann ich ma aufräumen^^


----------



## Sharymir (27. Juni 2008)

Baazul schrieb:


> Bei mir geht auch nix.
> 
> Aber nicht schlimm, ein paar Minuten/Stunden/Tage ohne Wow sind kein Weltuntergang.




Eben eben...bevor was gesagt wird gegen die miesen seit Monaten anhaltenden Serverzustände seitens Blizz.....


----------



## Darkofmoon (27. Juni 2008)

MeisterEder135 schrieb:


> also ich habe immer noch probleme mich auf dem server Festung der Stürme einzuloggen....meine twink server funzen ohne probs aber der funst wieder net voll blöde
> 
> mfg Meister Eder




joa das is auch auf dem netherstur server so könt emich grad ägern kurz bevor ich epic mount quest gemacht Hätte

<--isn hexer ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hellreaper (28. Juni 2008)

lo kann mich einloggen finde aber den BLUTKESSEL REALM nicht oO

kann mir einer sagen was das ist???????


----------



## Jintou (28. Juni 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> ja LEIDER! ich glaub das ist einer der wenigen realms wo die allianz im 70 bg gewinnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja die gewinnen schon av früher war horde 100% sieg und jezz nix mit win xD dafür fast jede ws win^^


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

aber server die jetzt ent angezeit werden sind doch höchsten offline net komplett weg oder? die können doch net tausende chars löschen?


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

Hellreaper schrieb:


> lo kann mich einloggen finde aber den BLUTKESSEL REALM nicht oO
> 
> kann mir einer sagen was das ist???????


gleiches bei Die Aldor


----------



## Alizza (28. Juni 2008)

langsam werd ich sauer -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Aims  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellreaper (28. Juni 2008)

same fu blizzard warum bezahle ich wenn alle 3tageserver sown sind. siehe mittwoch


----------



## Jintou (28. Juni 2008)

MeisterEder135 schrieb:


> aber server die jetzt ent angezeit werden sind doch höchsten offline net komplett weg oder? die können doch net tausende chars löschen?




ne können die nicht die server sind nur off ^^


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

Alizza schrieb:


> langsam werd ich sauer -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


extra für dieses posting angemeldet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

die kommen doch wieder?
also die server die jetzt entt mehr angeziegt werdden oder?


----------



## Agilus (28. Juni 2008)

hm vielleicht haben sie den Neustart vorgezogen und wir können in ein paar minuten wieder spielen....


----------



## Mopped- (28. Juni 2008)

Klar kommen die wieder ... aber dauert halt .. ka wie lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

MeisterEder135 schrieb:


> die kommen doch wiede r?


hoffen wir doch mal - vielleicht werden die aber auch abgeschafft *gg*


----------



## Andromias (28. Juni 2008)

Shattrath ist auch nicht mehr in der Liste -.-
sieht so aus als ob ganze Realmpools weg sind!


----------



## Hellreaper (28. Juni 2008)

aber schon komsich das amche on sind un mache nicht....


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

ah gut danke dann...guck ich jetzt noch mla kurz obs geht wenn net geh ich einfach penn ....wenns auch noch so blöd is ^^
cya und danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Mopped- (28. Juni 2008)

Die WOW Page is halt auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... so kann man nichmal real check machen!!! ... 

*Gääähn*... und ich hatte noch auf nen Twink level up gehofft ^^ ...


----------



## Baazul (28. Juni 2008)

Blizz server spinnen rum aber ich meine mit meiner antwort, dass ich nicht durchdrehe wenn kein wow verfügbar ist.

Natürlich ist es schade da wir ja alle zahlen(außgenommen die p.server benutzer), aber deshalb gleich rumzuschreien "F*** BLIZZ, WOFÜR ZAHL ICH ÜBERHAUPT?!?!?!" find ich falsch. die technik kann so weit sein wie sie will, streiken wird sie aber immer.

Abwarten und Tee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andromias (28. Juni 2008)

Verstehe auch nicht wie manche spielen können wenn doch die Server irgendwie down sind


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

Andromias schrieb:


> Shattrath ist auch nicht mehr in der Liste -.-
> sieht so aus als ob ganze Realmpools weg sind!


bei mir sind alle wieder da, denke ich doch mal, also die aldor ist wieder da, aber ich komme net weiter als zur leeren char auswahl...


----------



## Darkofmoon (28. Juni 2008)

MeisterEder135 schrieb:


> aber server die jetzt ent angezeit werden sind doch höchsten offline net komplett weg oder? die können doch net tausende chars löschen?




ich glaibe kaum das die /unsere deine chars löschen ich glaube das der server*wene s so was gibt* für die chars weg is und evetuel damit auch bissel von den realms naja ab warten verschtehe nur nich warum es ert um 5 sein muss ^^

och mensch blizz macht hinne ^^^nein spass 

frag mich ent wo dran des liegt es gibt da so tausend sachen die blizz haben kan aber da mussen wa ma ab warten hoffe das es schnell geht naja  wie sagt man so schön ab warten und tee trinken ^^


in disem sinne DragonZero euer Hexenmeister


----------



## Darkofmoon (28. Juni 2008)

sry wegen doppel post *delet*


----------



## Mopped- (28. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> bei mir sind alle wieder da, denke ich doch mal, also die aldor ist wieder da, aber ich komme net weiter als zur leeren char auswahl...




Bei mir das Gleiche!


----------



## Hellreaper (28. Juni 2008)

yay blutkessel is auch wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

aber er hängt wieder bei SCHEI? ANMELDUNGGGG


----------



## Alizza (28. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> extra für dieses posting angemeldet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ja irgendwo musst ich meinen frust niederschreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizzforen sind ja diese Tage mehr als nie da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agilus (28. Juni 2008)

jup aldor wieder da aber selbes Problem wie vorher *grmll*


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

hat schon jemand versucht den telefonischen support zu erreichen? ich komme da nicht durch...


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

festung is weg -.-


----------



## Hellreaper (28. Juni 2008)

lol alter was das fürn crap, da freut man sich das man sich wieder einloggen kann aber gerade der pool wo ich drauf bin funzt nich -.-"


----------



## Mopped- (28. Juni 2008)

wenns Jemand schafft wär n Bericht vom Telefonat Klasse .. (1 Anrufer von uns reicht ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. die haben sicherlich schon genug um die Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Andromias (28. Juni 2008)

also bei mir ist mein ganzer realmpool Sturmangriff weg, inkl. aldor, blutkessel und etc.


----------



## Darkofmoon (28. Juni 2008)

Baazul schrieb:


> Blizz server spinnen rum aber ich meine mit meiner antwort, dass ich nicht durchdrehe wenn kein wow verfügbar ist.
> 
> Natürlich ist es schade da wir ja alle zahlen(außgenommen die p.server benutzer), aber deshalb gleich rumzuschreien "F*** BLIZZ, WOFÜR ZAHL ICH ÜBERHAUPT?!?!?!" find ich falsch. die technik kann so weit sein wie sie will, streiken wird sie aber immer.
> 
> ...




da gebe ich dir rescht 


p.s Abwarten und Tee trinken <------mein schpruch


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

ich glaube da rufen grade tausende an ^^


----------



## Hellreaper (28. Juni 2008)

nice gerade der auf dem ich zogge xDDD


----------



## Andromias (28. Juni 2008)

Darkofmoon schrieb:


> da gebe ich dir rescht
> 
> 
> p.s Abwarten und Tee trinken <------mein schpruch



soviel Tee kann man garnicht saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baazul (28. Juni 2008)

MeisterEder135 schrieb:


> festung is weg -.-


der olle mechanar^^ jep, Festung der Stürme ist nicht in der Liste auffindbar


----------



## Darkofmoon (28. Juni 2008)

Andromias schrieb:


> soviel Tee kann man garnicht saufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dan nim dir ein bier oder  oder so ^^


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

> der olle mechanar^^
> 
> 
> meinste damit mienen mage ? ^^


----------



## Baazul (28. Juni 2008)

> meinste damit mienen mage ? ^^



wen sonst ^^


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

war das als beleidigung gemeint oder als.....ka


----------



## Baazul (28. Juni 2008)

MeisterEder135 schrieb:


> war das als beleidigung gemeint oder als.....ka



natürlich war das nicht als beleidigung gemeint. ich bezweifel, dass es auf Festung der Stürme 2 mechanars gibt.


----------



## BabyMilk (28. Juni 2008)

Das sit doch echt mal zum erschiessen...
Boah, schon seit Stunden wart ich drafu reinzukommen, aber NÖ kack Blizzardm uss aufgrund des Arenaturniers Sturmangriff Login downfahrn Thanks! 
Wieso immer wir die Arschkarte?


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

Wieso ich da keinen ran bekomme liegt wohl daran, dass das Call-Center nicht besetzt ist.. 

_Unsere Öffnungszeiten sind:
Montags bis Donnerstags von 10:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr (mitteleuropäische Zeit)

Technische Kundendienst
Unser technischer Kundendienst hilft bei jeglichen Fragen technischer Art, zum Beispiel bei Graphikproblemen, Verbindungsstören, etc.

Innerhalb Deutschlands: 0190 499 261 (0.41€ pro Minute)
Innerhalb Österreichs: 0900 120 200 (0.39€ pro Minute)_


----------



## BabyMilk (28. Juni 2008)

Ich bin sooo zornigggg


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

Baazul schrieb:


> natürlich war das nicht als beleidigung gemeint. ich bezweifel, dass es auf Festung der Stürme 2 mechanars gibt.





naja ^^ sonderzeichen und solche scherze ^^ meine Meistereder chars heißen auch alle gleich sind nur ander verziert ^^


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

Innerhalb Deutschlands: 0190 499 261 (0.41€ pro Minute)
Innerhalb Österreichs: 0900 120 200 (0.39€ pro Minute)[/i]
[/quote]



und davon die öffnungszeiten?


----------



## Baazul (28. Juni 2008)

MeisterEder135 schrieb:


> naja ^^ sonderzeichen und solche scherze ^^ meine Meistereder chars heißen auch alle gleich sind nur ander verziert ^^



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass der Mechanar den ich kenne bzw. kannte sonderzeichen im namen hatte. warst du nichtmal in der gilde wo ich bin?(siehe signatur)


----------



## Mysteria1988 (28. Juni 2008)

da hat man nun mal zeit zu zocken und dann ist der Realpool down na toll.... und das zum we.... 
ich hoffe ja nur das die das bis um 5uhr wieder hingebogen bekommen^^
nicht das die server bis sontag down bleiben weil die den fehler nicht finden^^


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

steht doch da - steht auch so im handbuch von TBC die nummer habe ich durch google gefunden, also ich bekomme da keinen an die strippe, kann ja man jemand anderes versuchen.


----------



## Jintou (28. Juni 2008)

wenn man kein bock zu warten hat geht man halt pennen ^^ oder zoggt was anderes hmm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

ja war ich ....aber ich wurde gegangen...glaub ich genau so wie meine freunde bzw die gilde gibt es net mehr ^^ aber da du den gilden namen ja noch trägst kann das ja net sein.... hmm ka


----------



## Baazul (28. Juni 2008)

MeisterEder135 schrieb:


> ja war ich ....aber ich wurde gegangen...glaub ich genau so wie meine freunde bzw die gilde gibt es net mehr ^^ aber da du den gilden namen ja noch trägst kann das ja net sein.... hmm ka



ja, die gilde gibt es sogesagt nicht mehr. nur noch 3 aktiv drin, und das nur mit ihren twinks


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

Mysteria1988 schrieb:


> da hat man nun mal zeit zu zocken und dann ist der Realpool down na toll.... und das zum we....
> ich hoffe ja nur das die das bis um 5uhr wieder hingebogen bekommen^^
> nicht das die server bis sontag down bleiben weil die den fehler nicht finden^^





das wäre ja die höhe.....dann müsste ich mein zimmer ja eventuell verlassen in rl gehn ^^ nein bitte net


----------



## MeisterEder135 (28. Juni 2008)

Baazul schrieb:


> ja, die gilde gibt es sogesagt nicht mehr. nur noch 3 aktiv drin, und das nur mit ihren twinks





ja siehste....naja gut ^^ vill sehn wir uns ja mal ^^ cya


----------



## Mysteria1988 (28. Juni 2008)

MeisterEder135 schrieb:


> das wäre ja die höhe.....dann müsste ich mein zimmer ja eventuell verlassen in rl gehn ^^ nein bitte net



lol^^ naja muss man ja auch mal^^
nur halt normalerweise nicht so viel


----------



## Andromias (28. Juni 2008)

Season4 ist bestimmt an allem schuld!
Ich würde auch abstürzen wenn man mir im RL so ne Kleidung wie das S4 andrehen würde! xD


----------



## Alizza (28. Juni 2008)

Irgendwann wirds hoffendlich gehen ich bin da geduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andromias (28. Juni 2008)

Alizza schrieb:


> Irgendwann wirds hoffendlich gehen ich bin da geduldig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das es heute Nacht noch sein soll glaube ich weniger

bin schon arg enttäuscht, war echt glücklich das ich endlich nach 12Std. Dienst
endlich meine Ruhe habe und entspannt etwas zocken kann und dann sowas -.-

naja thats life


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

Andromias schrieb:


> thats life


Thats Real Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Geht mir aber genau so - nach 10 stunden malochen wollte ich was daddeln - naja radio ist genauso gut, mindestens


----------



## Mysteria1988 (28. Juni 2008)

Alizza schrieb:


> Irgendwann wirds hoffendlich gehen ich bin da geduldig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja nur scheiße wenn man das ganze we nicht spielen kann... da wo man am meisten zeit hat


----------



## Alizza (28. Juni 2008)

Aber hey die Foren gehen wieder.......
mal sehen wie lang ^^


----------



## Andromias (28. Juni 2008)

yep der Realmpool ist auch wieder da, aber leider bleibt man bei "Verbindung hergestellt" hängen


----------



## Mopped- (28. Juni 2008)

Auf der WOW Homepage steht folgendes: 

Die Authentifizierung für die folgenden World of Warcraft Realms ist momentan deaktiviert:

Blutkessel
Das Konsortium
Die Aldor
Echsenkessel
Festung der Stürme
Nethersturm
Shattrath

Wir versuchen das Problem schnellstmöglich zu lösen und entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

da muss aber ein freimonat rausspringen ^^


----------



## digimagic (28. Juni 2008)

Leute gebt es auf, vor 5:00 wird wohl keiner mehr reinkommen,  die Meldung mit dem Server Neustart haben die nicht umsonst platziert.
Anstatt wie die Motten die stundenlang stupide an die Glühbirne fliegen versuchen sich einzuloggen, sollte man sich schon mal in aller Ruhe Warhammer oder Herr der Ringe installieren. Ach ja oder Age of Conan.............


----------



## Mysteria1988 (28. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> da muss aber ein freimonat rausspringen ^^



bin ich auch dafür^^


----------



## Andromias (28. Juni 2008)

Mopped- schrieb:


> Auf der WOW Homepage steht folgendes:
> 
> Die Authentifizierung für die folgenden World of Warcraft Realms ist momentan deaktiviert:
> 
> ...



Naja soviel war uns auch schon klar ... danke Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (28. Juni 2008)

danke wollte heute abend noch dailies etc machen, aber kann ich mir nun abschminken und morgen bin ich wech ~ scheiss unzuverlässiger Service


----------



## Nairda (28. Juni 2008)

Langsam bekomm ich echt ne Kriese... :/


----------



## Gruesome (28. Juni 2008)

Ich bewundere manche User für ihre Gelassenheit... denn ich habe diese im Moment nun wirklich nicht.

Diese unfähigen blauen Halbaffen von Blizzard sind doch echt das letzte.

Da hat man sich gerade erst wieder an flüssiges Spielen gewöhnt, nachdem gut 6 Wochen Latenzen von 2000 und mehr Standard waren und ich mich am Tag dank Disconnects öfters eingeloggt als geatmet habe. Und jetzt so etwas.

Gestern kein PVP möglich weil die BG's-Server down waren und heute jetzt dieser erneute Beweis totaler Inkompetenz. Standardmässig ist natürlich auch die WoW-Seite down und damit die einzige Chance diese geistigen Pygmäen zu kontaktieren bzw. mit diesem Zustand zu konfrontieren dahin.

Und das beste ist immer dieses "...Wir bitten um euer Verständnis". Sollte ich diesen Satz in nächster Zeit im realen Leben zu hören bekommen dürfte ich wohl an diesem Tage in den Spätnachrichten sein (wegen Amoklauf und so...)

Egal. Für mich ist jetzt Schlafenszeit und so gehe ich Richtung Schlafzimmer mit dem positiven Nebeneffekt, dass ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss was ich mir als nächstes für meine erspielte Ehre leiste. Und sollte ich nicht einschlafen können dann zähle ich halt all die dämlichen Schafe die dennoch weiterhin brav ihr Geld an Blizzard überweisen. Was mir allerdings zu Denken gibt ist die Tatsache, dass auch ich unter diesen Schafen zu finden bin. Eventuell bin ich ja doch schon süchtig... doch darüber mache ich mir erst Morgen Abend gedanken wenn ich vermutlich wieder nicht einloggen kann.

Ich wünsche allen eine angenehme Nachtruhe auch ohne WoW (oder gerade deswegen?). Man sieht sich auf den Schlachtfeldern (denn ich gehe mal davon aus das die allseits beliebten blauen Jungs aus versehen irgendwann den richtigen Schalter umlegen).


----------



## Greka (28. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht kommt morgen auch Lich King raus - Da ja in Paris die Worldwide Invitational ist und auf der Blizzard seite seit inigen Tagen ein "komisches" Bild auf der Startseite ist.


----------



## Mysteria1988 (28. Juni 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt morgen auch Lich King raus - Da ja in Paris die Worldwide Invitational ist und auf der Blizzard seite seit inigen Tagen ein "komisches" Bild auf der Startseite ist.


hm...glaube ich eher nicht die sind doch soweit ich gehört habe noch in der testphase der beta version^^
also denke ich mal das das noch dauern kann


----------



## BabyMilk (28. Juni 2008)

diablo 3 spekulationen oder wow lk wir werden sehn


----------



## Nairda (28. Juni 2008)

Naja wenn morgen das neue addon kommen würde...wäre ja hammer ^^



Shatt ist immernoch down :/


----------



## Hellreaper (28. Juni 2008)

BLUTKESSEL ONLINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YEYYYY BITCH


----------



## Nairda (28. Juni 2008)

na toll, shatt aber nicht... ich geh dann pennen :/


----------



## digimagic (28. Juni 2008)

Ich hab soeben meinen heißgeliebten Ladebildschirm als Screenshot des Tages eingesendet, Langeweile schafft Kreativität.

und jetzt gibts auch ne neue Meldung! Wartungsarbeiten an den Einloggservern zwischen 2:00 und 3:30. Ist das nicht toll?


----------



## Ghrodan (28. Juni 2008)

Das gibt keinen Freimonat, wenn dann nur einen Freitag^^...muhaha, der soll weh tun...


----------



## Himmels (28. Juni 2008)

laut gm´s ist es nur der server nethersturm


----------



## Tikume (28. Juni 2008)

Ich war den ganzen Abend auf Nethersturm on - gar kein Problem ... man durfte eben nicht ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kexed (28. Juni 2008)

toller furz, auf forscherliga geht auch nix..


----------



## diggidie (28. Juni 2008)

wieso ist der scheiss server echsenkessel immer noch nicht hochgeladen. dachte ich könnt heut abend schön entspannen beim zocken, nach all dem stress den ich heut hatte. und nun bekomm ich nur noch mehr krisen und kann zudem nicht schlafen

scheiss blizz f*** you


----------



## RedDevil96 (28. Juni 2008)

Also Arygos läuft schon seit einiger Zeit wieder ... Also wir haben  den abend schön im ssc verbracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatten nur 2 fälle die durch n WoW Error nicht mehr reinkamen , aber selbst die waren nach knapp 15 min warte zeit wieder da , also halb so schlimm ... einfach öfter ma l versuchen ...


----------



## Darkofmoon (28. Juni 2008)

also proud mor is das gleiche  wen man sich auslogt oder afk runter geschmissen wird doer error ....

also kan e snet nur nethersturm sein -.-


----------



## selftitled (28. Juni 2008)

solick schrieb:


> kann mich bei wow nicht einloggen, er hängt beim Authentifizieren... einloggen ins wow-forum auch nicht mögich... gehts noch jemandem so?



Mittlerweile geht es schon wieder nicht...


----------



## Evilslyn (28. Juni 2008)

Mitten in Kara, disc, und nun schlägts fehl wenn ich einloggen will MIST!


----------



## froXXta (28. Juni 2008)

jo..komm auch nich rein


----------



## Saixa (28. Juni 2008)

bei mir der selbe mist lol wollte grad scho gucken ob ich irgendwas falsch eingstelllt habe^ erst gehn die Bgs auf Dun morogh seit mehren stunden nich nun gehnse und nun wenn ich einlogen will Fehlgeschlagen...


----------



## Uzulia (28. Juni 2008)

omg ey... nachts um 2:29Uhr sind die Login-Server im noch down! Wie unfähig ist Blizzard eigentlich?

Bei europaweiten 99,9% Server Uptime kommen diese genau 0,1% Downtime anscheind auf die Blizzard-Server und reißen den Durchschnitt runter.!


----------



## otherlund (28. Juni 2008)

ich glaube irgendjemand der nicht bis morgen warten wollte hat aus frust die blizz server gehackt... ich bin auch ohne vorankündigung mit error rausgeflogen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imanewbie (28. Juni 2008)

Arygos funzt


----------



## AMitB (28. Juni 2008)

me2 von 20:00 bist 23:00 dann gings wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diggidie (28. Juni 2008)

ihr konntet wenigstens ein bischen zocken, einige andere dagegen immer noch nicht


----------



## Süchtling (28. Juni 2008)

diggidie schrieb:


> wieso ist der scheiss server echsenkessel immer noch nicht hochgeladen. dachte ich könnt heut abend schön entspannen beim zocken, nach all dem stress den ich heut hatte. und nun bekomm ich nur noch mehr krisen und kann zudem nicht schlafen
> 
> scheiss blizz f*** you


wilkommen im club^^ 

Naja es müssen mindestens 2 freitage her


----------



## greenoano (28. Juni 2008)

Toll da steht Wartungsarbeiten an den Login-Servern bis 3:30 Uhr jetzt is es 3:40 und es klappt immer noch net. >.<


----------



## Jerremy (28. Juni 2008)

Suppi. Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht.
Schön. Wollte noch ein Gildenfreund verabschieden der für 1 Jahr nach Australien geht.

Danke Blizzard Ihr habt es wieder geschafft Mich durch euren super support und euren kompetenten Mitarbeitern von wow zu überzeugen. WEITER SO.


----------



## Silanas (28. Juni 2008)

So langsam nervt mich das auch...

Also, das ist Service á la Media Markt: 

Kunde: Entschuldigung?
Media-Markt-Mitarbeiter: Häh?

Kunde: Könnten Sie mir sagen wo ich *irgendwas* finde?
Media-Markt-Mitarbeiter: Sorry, das ist nicht meine Abteilung, da drüben ist mein Kollege...

Kunde: *geht zu der Abteilung und sucht verzweifelt eine halbe Stunde lang einen Media-Markt-Mitarbeiter, den er nicht findet, aber dafür das findet, was der Kunde eigendlich sucht...*

Es wäre manchmal schön zu wissen, welche Probleme so viel Zeit brauchen, aber das man als zahlender Kunde einfach so unwissend dastehen gelassen wird, ist einfach arm...

Nun geht der Server wieder 8 oder 9 oder 10 Std nicht und ob wir mit einem freien Tag wieder abgespeist werden, weiß niemand....

Ich find´s nur arm eigendlich...


----------



## klogmo (28. Juni 2008)

Seht es doch mal Positiv, ihr bekommt sicherlich wieder einen "Freien Tag" von Blizzard gutgeschrieben den ihr nicht bezahlen müsst. Einfach mal die Tage in die Accountverwaltung reinsehen.^^


----------



## Jerremy (28. Juni 2008)

Silanas schrieb:


> So langsam nervt mich das auch...
> 
> Also, das ist Service á la Media Markt:
> 
> ...



Absolut meine Meinung.

Was mich noch am meisten dabei aufregt ist, dass man praktisch keine genauen Informationen bekommt was eigentlich Sache ist. Immer nur dieser Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis Satz. Ja Ja bla bla.

Mich freut auch immer die Option, wenn mich der Server gekickt hat: Server Verbindung unterbrochen OK?

Wo sind die Schaltflächen: Nein nicht OK oder Ihr könnt mich ma?


----------



## Mitrandor (28. Juni 2008)

Das is wie der Unerwartete Fehler - die anderen sind also erwartet?

.... Ich fands auch zu ZA auch nervig wenn nur der Instanz Server weg wa wenn wir im Bossfight waren usw... so viele Probs

VErsteh euch zu 100%


----------



## BabyMilk (28. Juni 2008)

und freier tag gut geschrieben, wenn man monat abo hat, bring auch nich wirklich was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja, ich warte seit 20 Uhr gestriger deutshcer Zeit darauf, dass die Server wieder gehen.
Nun, es ist 5:04 die Server werden neu gestartet, sollte es noch immer nicht funktionieren trinke ich aus Frust nen Bier am Morgen, dann isses mir echt ma shceissegal...


----------



## Pomela (28. Juni 2008)

Die Log-In Server funktionieren wieder!


----------



## Sukie (19. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen

Ich kram malwieder den Thread hier raus, bevor ich einen neuen aufmache ^^ und gesteinigt werde *g*

Hängt es bei euch auch immo beim authentifizieren oder liegt das an mir?

Diejenigen die noch ingame sind, sollten übrigens nicht ausloggen um zu gucken *grinst*

Hoffe, das ich mit meinem Problem nicht alleine da stehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Sukie


----------



## Hellreaper (19. Juli 2008)

yop gerade wollt ich mein schattenzwirnset vollenden als dc kam -_______-


----------



## Sukie (19. Juli 2008)

och nöööööööööö, nicht schonwieder -.- *login server down - na super* grml


----------



## teroa (19. Juli 2008)

jo login server scheine down zu sein bleibt bei authentifizierung häng


----------



## Berrry (19. Juli 2008)

Ist in letzter Zeit ja ziemlich oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (19. Juli 2008)

jo kann mich auch net einloggen .__________________.


----------



## Næthril (19. Juli 2008)

Ne damit stehst du nich alleine,

geht mir genau so hänge aquch bei der authentifizierung fest


----------



## lexaone (19. Juli 2008)

jop selbe problem...hab mir erstmal nen latte macchiato gemacht XD...will sonnst noch einer einen?.. XD


----------



## teroa (19. Juli 2008)

Berrry schrieb:


> Ist in letzter Zeit ja ziemlich oft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





naja blizz ebend ^^
ich will endlich wieder zocken nach 14 tage durcharbeiten hab ich jetzt ne woche frei



ihhhh kaffe ne ich hab hier leiterweise energy drinks dat reicht ^^


----------



## GodofHorus (19. Juli 2008)

Ja das ist voll nervig.. war grad am Netherdrachen Questen-- will wieder rein


----------



## Berrry (19. Juli 2008)

lexaone schrieb:


> jop selbe problem...hab mir erstmal nen latte macchiato gemacht XD...will sonnst noch einer einen?.. XD




Ja ich bitte. Aber bitte nur mit Vanille oder Amaretto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (19. Juli 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> och nöööööööööö, nicht schonwieder -.- *login server down - na super* grml



und die frechheit von blizz ist, dass sie einen nicht informieren
ich komme auch nicht rein


----------



## TerroRleader (19. Juli 2008)

sind wieder on^^


----------



## Smooky123 (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich will doch nur spielen ...   und wieder down ^^


----------



## Sukie (19. Juli 2008)

Ja ich hätte gern ein *rumwedel* ^^

Naja nun heisst es abwarten und "Kaffee" trinken oder schlafen gehn, wär auch mal ne Maßnahme *lol*


----------



## Priesthood (19. Juli 2008)

leute leute..
hab das selbe problem....hab wow im hintergrund laufen..
und während ich hier das alle gelesen habe hörte ich auf einmal Vögelgezwitscher....ICH BIN DRINN

(wahrscheinlich gehts jetzt wieder oder man muss einfach warten usw)
und jetzt wird gezokkt ;-)

lgcn


----------



## hunter2701 (19. Juli 2008)

geht wieder


----------



## Berrry (19. Juli 2008)

Und wieder geflogen :/


----------



## Error2000 (19. Juli 2008)

Und dass mitten in der Nacht wo fast keine Leute online sind. -.-
Diesma kann sich Blizz nich auf ÜBERLASTUNG ausreden.


----------



## Saixa (19. Juli 2008)

naja is ja nix mehr neues  ^^ mit server down kam ja nun öfters vor^^


----------



## Berrry (19. Juli 2008)

Saixa schrieb:


> naja is ja nix mehr neues  ^^ mit server down kam ja nun öfters vor^^


Aber es häuft sich doch stark in letzter Zeit wie ich finde.


----------



## teroa (19. Juli 2008)

und wieder down ^^der login


----------



## SixNight (19. Juli 2008)

ich kann mich problemlos einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (19. Juli 2008)

jo geht ja auch wieder


----------



## Berrry (19. Juli 2008)

Ich will doch nur Ruf Farmen :/


----------

